# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Jarrut, vaihteet, vanteet... >  >  Uudet kiekot maantiepyörään

## Mika Petteri

Ostin alkukesästä alumiinisen maantiepyörän ja suunnittelin siihen kiekkojen päivitystä. Budjetti olisi n. 600-700 €. Pyörätiet pääkaupunkiseudulla ei ole erityisen hyviä, joten ajomukavuus on aika lailla ensi sijalla, unohtamatta tietty urheilullisuutta ja tukevuutta. Painoa kuskilla on 75kg, jos sillä on väliä. Kiitos jo etukäteen suosituksista ja tarjousvinkeistä!
-mika

----------


## Highlander

Mavic Ksyrium Elite - itsellä pyörivät alla. Ovat ainakin tukevat ja navat hyvät. Näillä kiekoilla on ikää nelisen vuotta ja kilometrejä takana 13-14 tkm. Ei ole ainakaan minun aikana vielä tarvinnut rihdata (4000 km). Niin juu painoa itsellä n. 77 kg.

Taitavat olla sulle vaan liian halvat  :Kieli pitkällä:  Eli kalliimpaa Mavicilta sitten...

----------


## Hans Opinion

Kiekkopareja on joka lähtöön ja todella laadukkaita vaihtoehtoja riittää max.700€uron hintaluokassa vaikka kuinka, mudda periaatteessa kiekot voi jakaa  valmiskiekkoihin ja vapaavalintaisista osista kasattuihin custom-kiekkoihin joihin saa tietty myös haluamansa navat, kehät ja puolat/nippelit. Kustomkiekkojen ongelma liittyy kasaamiseen, jos sellainen meedio löytyy niin hinta-laatusuhde on yleensä kohdallaan.

Lisäksi pyytäisin kiinnittämään isoa huomiota laakerointiin joita on urakuula ja irtokuula tyyppiä. Vaikka urakuula on yleisempi niin irtokuula ei ole yhtään huonompi ja itse harkitsen seuraavia kiekkoja tältä pohjalta. Kokemus näes on osoittanut että laatumerkitkin käyttävät kura-ura-laakeria hyvin paljon ja jos ajaa kisaa niin laakereita saa päivittää aika tiuhaan. Urakuulan suosion suunä lienee helppo vaihdettavuus ja huoltovapaus joista jälkimäinen katsotaan aiheetta negatiiviseksi ominaisuudeksi - mitä se ei ole. Irtokuulan kun putsaa ja kiristää laakerin oikeaan tiukuteen niin pitkässä-juoksussa kustannukset tippuu sillä laadukkaat "pikku-laakerit" maksaa kuitenkin 2-3kypää/tsibale... ainakin SKF-merkkiset. Sanoisin että urakuulan ongelmat liittyy nimenomaan siihen että laakeri on suojattu huonosti ja jos sinne pääsee likaa jota ei pääse putsaamaan pois niin laakeri ei ole pitkä-ikäinen... siispä huomiota kannattaa kiinittää navan suojaus-konstruktioon.

Lyhyen mutta huonon alustuksen pohjalta tsekkaisin valmiskiekkopohjalta isojen valmistajien kulutushyödykkeistä Campan ja Mavikin sopivan hintaisia helmutin valikoimista. Kustomeissa on valinnan varaa likipitäen älyttömän paljon mutta es'mes Mavikin Openin kehän sisäpuolelle kun osaava meedio kassa DT:n palikoista setin niin on paino-laatu ja hinta kohdallaan... jos siis osaava kasaaja löytyy, lähtökohataisesti saksasta ei kannata tilata kuin osat  mutta kasauttaminen kannattaa jättää kotomaan-osaajalle.

----------


## Jupis

Saman kysymyksen äärellä itsekkin.
Budjettina hieman maltillisempi 300-400e max ja olen ehkä päätymässä Fulcrum racing 3 vaihtoehtoon. Customia ei nyt jaksaisi alkaa tilailemaan.
Vai olisko jotain suositeltavampaa? Kevyt kuski ja filoon tulee Campan Centaureilla. Carbon runkoon punaisilla detaileilla kävis musta Fulcrumi hienosti  :Hymy:

----------


## Hans Opinion

Fulcrumi on tuossa hintaluokassa kova sana - luotettavat peruskiekot... laakerit taitaa olla urakuulaa?

----------


## Mika Petteri

Kiitos nopeista vastauksista. Tuo kustom-kiekko ajatus kiehtoi jo alustavasti, mutta jostain syystä ajattelin, että ne ovat liian "työläät". Ja mieluusti kiekko saisi olla mahdollisimman kevyt ja olen jostain syystä saanut käsityksen, että valmiskiekot ovat (samassa hintaluokassa) kevyempiä kuin kustomkiekot... vaan taitaapa olla väärä käsitys. Tietysti myös ulkonäkökysymykset (vaikka ne ei tärkeitä olekaan) painavat vaakakupissa. Kustomkiekot ovat aika perinteisen näköisiä ja valmiskiekkoja saa aika hienon näköisinä (esim campan eurus).
-mika

----------


## titaani

Kukin tekee mitä haluaa, mutta pk-seudun pyöräteille suosittelisin perinteisiä kiekkoja, kunnon rysäyksestä selviää vanteen vaihtamalla, valmiskiekko voi mennä käytännössä kerralla entiseksi (kokemusta on). 

Itse olen havainnut kestäväksi ratkaisuksi taakse Mavic CXP33 ProLock-nippeleillä ja eteen Open Pro. Miksi? Takakiekko näin pomminkestävä ja lisäksi takakiekossa Open Pro tuppaa vaatimaan rihtausta turhan usein. Edessä Open Pro on taas mukavampi matalampana vanteena.
Edessä kestää 28-reikäisenäkin, jos löytää jostain navan. 

Jos käytössä on Campa Record navat, saa setin painon jonnekin 1640 g seutuville, jos edessä revot. Ja setti on todella pitkäikäinen, koska vauriot voi korjata.

----------


## Harryupp

> Kukin tekee mitä haluaa, mutta pk-seudun pyöräteille suosittelisin perinteisiä kiekkoja, kunnon rysäyksestä selviää vanteen vaihtamalla, valmiskiekko voi mennä käytännössä kerralla entiseksi (kokemusta on). 
> 
> Itse olen havainnut kestäväksi ratkaisuksi taakse Mavic CXP33 ProLock-nippeleillä ja eteen Open Pro. Miksi? Takakiekko näin pomminkestävä ja lisäksi takakiekossa Open Pro tuppaa vaatimaan rihtausta turhan usein. Edessä Open Pro on taas mukavampi matalampana vanteena.
> Edessä kestää 28-reikäisenäkin, jos löytää jostain navan. 
> 
> Jos käytössä on Campa Record navat, saa setin painon jonnekin 1640 g seutuville, jos edessä revot. Ja setti on todella pitkäikäinen, koska vauriot voi korjata.



Minä olen elopainoni (98 kg) takia 28 - 32 -36 pinnaisten kiekkojen kannalla ja minä olen myös todennut Mavic CXP 33 vanteet erittäin kestäviksi. Mä olen kasanut kiekkoja itselleni ja pyöräkavereille monta kymmentä vuotta ja hyvin ovat kasassa pysyneet. DT-pinnat ovat olleet riittävän hyvät mulle, ei ole tullut valituksia.
On vain tarvinnut vaihtaa muutama ohueksi jarrutettu vanne jvuosien mittaan.
Mulla on tällä hetkellä yksi Ritchey tehdaskiekko jota ei saa kasaan koska 24 reikäistä OCR vannetta ei löydy (ainakaan halvalla). Jos olis ollut 28 pinnainen olis helpommin ja halvemmin löytynyt uutta vannetta.
Muutaman vanteen ja pinnoja voi pitää varastossa paremmin kuin muutamat parit tehdaskiekkoja.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Campagnolo Neutron.

- Mahtuvat kirkkaasti hintaluokkaan
- Irtokuulanavat
- Naurettavan helppo laakerin säätö ja voitelu
- Kevyet
- Tunnottomat sivarille
- Pehmeät pystysuunnassa
- Proffat ja minä ajamme näillä, aja sinäkin
- Sanoinko jo että kevyet
- Varaosia todistettavasti löytyy
- Neutroneita ei tule joka päivä vastaan

----------


## Patron

> Campagnolo Neutron.



Toinen ääni Neutroneille. Matalampi profiili on mukavampi, vaikka juuri Neutroneista ei kokemusta olekaan. Tässä mielessä tuo kysyjän "mukavuus" aspekti täyttyy näistä kaikista mainituista vanteista vain Neutronilla. Ja niihin vielä latexi sisuskalut, niin avot! :Vink: 
Neutroneitten saatavuus oli vaan reilu 2kk sitten surkea. Kenties homma on nyt jo kunnossa.

----------


## J-ii

Itsellä Neutronit ja Protonit. Ajossa noiden välillä en itse huomaa eroa, joku saattaa huomata...Protonit puolet halvemmat kuin Neutronit. Onhan Neutronit tietty hienomman näköset...

----------


## Kane

Protonit, neutronit ja elektronit... Fulcrum Racing 1 on myös hyvä. Kaikki on siis hyviä!

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Tuon on ostoslistalla. Sattuu olemaan jo tuolla "myynnissä".

http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache...ient=firefox-a

Hinta todennäköisesti tarkoittaa vain yhtä kiekkoa.

Kohtuuhinta setiltä olisi ehkä noin 600 euroa.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Kukin tekee mitä haluaa, mutta pk-seudun pyöräteille suosittelisin perinteisiä kiekkoja, kunnon rysäyksestä selviää vanteen vaihtamalla, valmiskiekko voi mennä käytännössä kerralla entiseksi (kokemusta on). 
> 
> Itse olen havainnut kestäväksi ratkaisuksi taakse Mavic CXP33 ProLock-nippeleillä ja eteen Open Pro. Miksi? Takakiekko näin pomminkestävä ja lisäksi takakiekossa Open Pro tuppaa vaatimaan rihtausta turhan usein. Edessä Open Pro on taas mukavampi matalampana vanteena.
> Edessä kestää 28-reikäisenäkin, jos löytää jostain navan. 
> 
> Jos käytössä on Campa Record navat, saa setin painon jonnekin 1640 g seutuville, jos edessä revot. Ja setti on todella pitkäikäinen, koska vauriot voi korjata.



Jep, tuossa puhuu järki. Kannattaa miettiä etu ja takapäähän eri kehiä. Minulla on Tunen navoissa kiini etukiekossa cx-rayt RR1.1 kehässä ja takana OpenPro DT:n kompiksilla nippelit on alua kummasakin päässä. 32-reikäiset Rayt+rr ei  kestäneet takana edes yhtä suvea suorassa, edessä tuntuu kestävän. Mavikki+dt nosti painoa 80g mutta kestävyys on varmasti luokkaa parempi myös - silti massa pärjää es'mes ES:lle vaikka hinta jää alle 6huntin.

Kaikesta huolimatta ensi suvelle tulee alle toden'näköisesti Shamalit kun niitä rupeaa saamaan järkevällä värityksellä (titan)... myös Lightweitit kiinnostaa kun niiltäkin on tulollaan avokas... no, katsotaan LW:n hinnoittelu.
Tunnelma on Hanssilla kyllä nyt se että alle tulee joka'tapauksessa irtokuula/valmiskiekot koska olen kyllästynyt jatkuvaan urakuula-laakereiden päivittämiseen eikä kustomien oikominenkaan kauheasti kiinnosta... siitäkään huolimatta että ne irtoaa halvemmalla kuin valmiskiekot.

----------


## Patron

> Tunnelma on Hanssilla kyllä nyt se että alle tulee joka'tapauksessa irtokuula/valmiskiekot koska olen kyllästynyt jatkuvaan urakuula-laakereiden päivittämiseen eikä kustomien oikominenkaan kauheasti kiinnosta... siitäkään huolimatta että ne irtoaa halvemmalla kuin valmiskiekot.



menee taas rankasti OT, mutta:
Kuinka usein sä olet joutunut vaihtamaan noita laakereita? 
Eli pitäisköhän munkin alkaa etsimään jo uusia laakereita...

Kysyy nimim: asiasta tietämätön.

----------


## VesaP

> Eli pitäisköhän munkin alkaa etsimään jo uusia laakereita...



Ja jos laakereita vaihtaa niin pistää suosiolla nämä:

http://www.ceramicspeed.com/

Nimellinen viissataa eskoa ZIPP303:sen + Recordin takavaihtajan laakerit, keraamisina. (ei, mulla ei ole, haluttas kyllä hommata... samalla toki vois kysyä sopivia leekereitä Claviculan keskiöön...)





> Campagnolo Neutron.
> 
> - Kevyet
> 
> clip...
> 
> - Sanoinko jo että kevyet



No miten tuon nyt ottaa. Keveys on katsojan silmissä vai miten se sanonta meni...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hans Opinion

> menee taas rankasti OT, mutta:
> Kuinka usein sä olet joutunut vaihtamaan noita laakereita? 
> Eli pitäisköhän munkin alkaa etsimään jo uusia laakereita...
> Kysyy nimim: asiasta tietämätön.



No Tuneen es'mes piti vaihtaa balttiaralla 4tkm kohdalla, Ksyriumissa kesti reilusti pidempään. Muistan että vanhat Recordin irtokuula takanavat olivat perintötavaraa. Puhun nyt siis takalaakereista, edessä ei ole ollut ongelmia minkään navan kanssa vaan siellä ne pelittää vaikka kuinka pitkään, ei etunapaan kohdistu sellaisia voimia kun taakse. 

Oleellista tässä on kaksi asiaa; kuinka llakeri on suojattu ja laakerin laatu (merkkituote vai ei). Laakeri menee Hansilla vaihtoon kun se rupeaa ääntelemään, harvemmin sielä väljää löytyy mutta enemmän ajetuista sellaistakin on löytynyt. Kun taka-navan purkaa ja pyörittelee kädessä niin tarkkana pitää olla että havaitsee mitään mutta isommalla voimalla takapää ääntelee... ja sehän se käy helposti hermonpäälle jos pyörästä kuuluu ylimääräisiä ääniä.

Kyllä tässä olen tullut nyt siihen lopputulemaan että urakuula ei ole paras mahdollinen laakerointi näin matalille rpm:lle - ne on tarkoitettu laitteisiin jotka pyörii reippaasti "kovemmalla kadenssilla" eli se'mes sähköisiin työkaluihin. 
Toinen syy miksi urakuula ei kestä on minusta ehdottomasti se että laakerit on aivan liian pienikokoisia eli konstruktio on epäonnistunut. Urakuulahan leivotaan paketiksi jolloin kuulat ovat pienemmällä kehällä urakuulan kuoren vuoksi kuin irto-kuula-laakerissa. Mitä suuremmalle kehälle kuulat saadaan sen kestävämpi laakeri on. Tästä on kokemuksia Recoredin keskiön laakereiden osatlta ja kun UltraTorguessa laakerointi konstruktoitiin isommalle kehäle ja mahdollisimman etäälle toisistaan niin johan kestää... ainakin 5tkm on jo kestänyt. Kaverin 1000€:n Claviculan-kammessa ei laakerit kestäneet kuin noin 5-6donaa ja kun purettiin keskiö niin pikku laakereitahan sinne oli laitettu ja niissä oli jo vakavaa väljyyttä... eikä tietoa valmistajasta... huraa taas löytyi kuraa...

Normaalissa kuntoilukäytössä laakerit kestää huomattavasti pidempään kun kiskäytössä jossa putkelta runtataan isommalla voimalla. Hanssi on heikkovoimainen 80kg ikuri eikä ura-kuula-laakerit tahdo kestää.

Pakko tässä vissiin on siirtyä irtokuula-tyyppisiin napoihin, niiden huolto on paljon helpompaa kuin urakuulien vaihto... herkempiäkin taitavat olla hyvin säädettyinä.

----------


## eppe

Kestäneet kevyen kuskin lenkkikäytössä jo lähes 30000km ongelmitta. Puutteina pieni sivutuuliherkkyys, mutta plussana esim. Campa Protoniin verrattuna parempi sivuttaisjäykkyys. Ja mitään ei oo Ksyrreille tosiaan tarvinut tehdä. Ajoa vaan...Jos ajomukavuutta tarvii niin hommaa 25mm kumit tai vähän laskee painetta.

----------


## Patron

> Ja jos laakereita vaihtaa niin pistää suosiolla nämä: http://www.ceramicspeed.com/    Nimellinen viissataa eskoa ZIPP303:sen + Recordin takavaihtajan laakerit, keraamisina. (ei, mulla ei ole, haluttas kyllä hommata... samalla toki vois kysyä sopivia leekereitä Claviculan keskiöön...)



Heh, joo - noita mäkin oon kuolannut.  :Hymy:  Jossain näinkin jo Campan Centaur -napaan sopivat (mm. Proton), ilmeisesti hybridi tyyppiset keraamiset laakerit hintaan n. 160€. En vaan enää muista että missä. Jäipi vielä hankkimatta...





> No Tuneen es'mes piti vaihtaa balttiaralla 4tkm kohdalla, Ksyriumissa kesti reilusti pidempään. Muistan että vanhat Recordin irtokuula takanavat olivat perintötavaraa. Puhun nyt siis takalaakereista, ...



Täytyy vähän seurata niiden laakereiden ääntelyä. Ei noilla omilla ole takana kuin vasta reilu tonni, joten tämä kesä mennään ainakin niillä vanhoilla laakereilla. 

Kiitos vinkeistä!  :Hymy: 


EDIT: Tuollahan noita laakereita olis tarjolla, mutta eihän noista ota erkkikään selvää että mikä sopii...tää ei ollu kyllä se linkki jossa olin aikaisemmin käynyt...
http://www.bocabearings.com/main1.as...&bc=SK&mfr=268

----------


## kauris

No jokos mika petteri on kiekot tilannut ja mihin päädyit? 

Itselläni olisi hintaluokka suurunpiirtein sama (600 €). Uudet paremmat Campagnolot nykyisten Ventojen tilalle ovat tällä hetkellä mielessäni etusijalla. Mikä noitten medium- ja matalaprofiilisten eli eurus vs. neutron kanssa käytännössä on erona? Käyttö olisi pääasiassa eteläisessä Suomessa tapahtuvaa kuntoilua ja kuntokin on vain siinä 27 - 32 km/h keskariin yltävää (matkasta ja yksin/porukassa riippuen). Kuskilla painoa alle 70 kg ja fillarina alu/hiilikuiturunkoinen maantiepyörä.

edit: ja ei ongelmaa, jos järkevin ehdokas maksaisikin esim. "vaan" 400 ja paino ja muut ominaisuudet käytännössä samat. Mutta mitään Shimanoja ei Colnago-Campa pyörään tietysti tule  :Hymy:

----------


## ketju44

> edit: ja ei ongelmaa, jos järkevin ehdokas maksaisikin esim. "vaan" 400 ja paino ja muut ominaisuudet käytännössä samat.



Mielestäni vois ajatella jopa tuollaisia :


http://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/ind...roduct_id=1141

----------


## OJ

Näytti olevan Amerikan maalla Pricepointissa edelleen samoja kiekkoja myytävänä mitkä ostin keväällä. Eli Reynolds Alta Race. Paino menee samoihin Ksyrre ES kanssa, mutta viisaammat ovat kertoneet kiekon olevan aerompi. Kiekko on kasattu standardikamasta, eli ei tarvitse tilata Gyntteriltä varaosia jos menee katolleen ja kiekot ovat kestäneet mun 75-77kg painon alla oikein hyvin tän kesän kisat ja jonkin verran lenkkiä paljon heikommilla teillä mitä Suomessa on tullut mua vastaan. Kun on tän kesän seurannu parin tyypin taistelua Ksyrre ES kiekkojen kanssa, niin voisin jopa väittää noita vahvemmiksi.

Tietty tohon tulee postit ja tullit sun muut päälle, mutta kyllä toi siltikin jää aika kirkkaasti ton 400€ hinnan alle.

Yksi hyvä vaihtoehto on tietty Eastonin kiekot Bike-Discountista. Miinuksena sekä Reynoldsissa että Eastonissa on se, että niihin ei käy Campan pakka.

----------


## kauris

http://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/ind...roduct_id=1141

1690 g, eikö niitä vois kutsua jo hieman painaviksi. Muut ominaisuudet saattavat toki olla kohdillaan.  Ventoni ovat vuosimallia 2006 ovat 1755g mutta ilmeisesti ilman linkkuja. Arvo niillä uutena vissiin alle 150 euroa.

edittiä: neutronit -07 saisi näköjään ainakin 429,90 € hintaan + postik. saksanmaalta. painoa niillä 1,55 kg. Mukaan linkut ja pussit ja vannenauhat.

----------


## ketju44

> Paino menee samoihin Ksyrre ES kanssa, mutta viisaammat ovat kertoneet kiekon olevan aerompi. 
> 
> 
>  Kun on tän kesän seurannu parin tyypin taistelua Ksyrre ES kiekkojen kanssa, niin voisin jopa väittää noita vahvemmiksi.
> 
> .



Kuntoilijalle ei toi aerodynaamisyys taida paljon merkata noilla vauhdeilla.

Itsellä ES Ksyriumit ja paino n. 88kg. Ei mitään ongelmia.

----------


## ketju44

> 1690 g, eikö niitä vois kutsua jo hieman painaviksi. Muut ominaisuudet saattavat toki olla kohdillaan.  Ventoni ovat vuosimallia 2006 ovat 1755g mutta ilmeisesti ilman linkkuja. Arvo niillä uutena vissiin alle 150 euroa.
> 
> edittiä: neutronit -07 saisi näköjään ainakin 429,90 € hintaan + postik. saksanmaalta. painoa niillä 1,55 kg. Mukaan linkut ja pussit ja vannenauhat.



Paljon menoa helpottaa kuntoilijalla tuo 130g ?

----------


## OJ

> Kuntoilijalle ei toi aerodynaamisyys taida paljon merkata noilla vauhdeilla.
> 
> Itsellä ES Ksyriumit ja paino n. 88kg. Ei mitään ongelmia.



Piti jos vastata aikaisemmin, mutta unohtu.

Kuntoilijallehan ei kiekon aerodynaamisuudella, painolla tai esimerkiksi herkillä laakereilla ole mitään merkitystä. Vauhdit ovat matalia ja jos Suomessa liikutaan, niin mäkiäkään ei ole. Tärkein asia kuntoilijalle on kestävyys, kun aika harva kykenee itse tekemään kiekolle yhtään mitään, ja sitten tietty ulkonäkö.

Mä olen miettinyt, että onkohan noissa Mavicin kiekoissa jotain vaihtelua erien välillä. Suomalaisilla tutuilla Ksyrret ovat kestäneet käsittääkseni aika hyvin, mutta ton lähikaupan asiakaskunnalla on ollut ongelmia oikein roppakaupalla ja ksyriumit pitää mun oikomis- ja pinnanvaihtotilaston ykköspaikkaa tänä kesänä. pari tyyppiä on kyllä vaihtanut ksyrret cosmiceihin kun mavic on tullut vastaan hyvällä diilillä vähän niinkuin takuunomaisesti. Täällä on kyllä tiet heikommassa kunnossa kuin Suomessa, mutta ei nyt niin pahassa hapessa ettei nnormaalit maantiekiekot sitä kestäisi.

----------


## kauris

> Kuntoilijallehan ei kiekon aerodynaamisuudella, painolla tai esimerkiksi herkillä laakereilla ole mitään merkitystä. Vauhdit ovat matalia ja jos Suomessa liikutaan, niin mäkiäkään ei ole. Tärkein asia kuntoilijalle on kestävyys, kun aika harva kykenee itse tekemään kiekolle yhtään mitään, ja sitten tietty ulkonäkö.



OJ:n ja Ketju44:n kommenttien perusteella mulla ei siis ole mitään syytä vaihtaa Ventoja parempiin. Kestäneet ovat. Saman tien voisin tietty myydä nekin ja vaihtaa johonkin selvästi painavampaan, halpaan ja kestävään satsiin. Ja säästyneillä rahoilla olutta ostamaan  :Hymy: 

Ei vaan, mä olen siitä keveyden tärkeydestä kuntoilijalle vähän eri mieltä. Aerodynaamisuus ei toki ole niin tärkeätä siellä 30 km/h tienoilla, mutta eikö juuri aerodynaamisuuden kustannuksellakin erityisen kevyet kiekot olisi hyvät? Jaksaisi vähilläkin wateillansa paremmin kiihdyttää mutkan jälkeen tai mäen päällä vauhtinsa takaisin edes sinne 30 tienoille. 
Jos 400 € tai 600 € nyt sattuu olemaan mahdollisuus sijoittaa harrastukseensa kiekkojen muodossa, niin mielihyväntunteen lisäksi luulisi ajo-ominaisuuksien tai tuntuman (ehkä myös vauhdin) ainakin vähän paranevan vanhoihin kiekkoihin verrattuna.

----------


## OJ

Jos Ventot toimii, niin ajaa niillä vaan. Jotkut toiset alumiiniset avokiekot ei ole yhtään sen paremmat.

Mun kommentti nyt oli vastine Ketju44 kommentille, että aerodynaamisuudella ja 130g painonsäästöllä ei ole kuntoilijalle mitään merkitystä. Olen toki samaa mieltä, mutta paremmilla (aerodynaamisilla, kevyillä ja jäykillä) kiekoilla on usein myös kiva ajaa. Kuntoilu- ja lenkkikäytön tarpeisiin riittää aivan loistavasti jotkut ~100€ kiekot ja kyllä halpiskiekoilla kisaakin ajaa oikein kivasti, mutta silti paremmat (kts. yllä) kiekot on hyvin usein paremmat ajaa ja jopa nopeammat. Kilpakuntoilijat ovat sitten se ryhmä mikä on todella anaali noiden kamojen suhteen ja vain paras on melkein riittävän hyvää.

EDIT: Joku 600€ Ksyrreistä tms. matalista alu-avoista on kyllä ylihinta, mutta kukin tyylillään. Esimerkiksi Eastonin Circuitit saa Saldenilta 349€/pari ja ne on taatusti ainakin yhtä hyvät kuin Ksyrret.

----------


## Pekka L

No mä heitän Fulcrum Racing 3 tai 1. Mulla on kolmoset ja on hyvät, ei voi moittia. Jos perstaskussa on vääntöä, niin parisataa lisää ja saa ykköset. Menee just tuohon 400-600 haarukkaan. Ja kaiken lisäksi mielestäni keskimääräistä hienomman näköiset kiekot. Painot 1610g ja 1550g per pari.

----------


## kauris

Mites nuo neutron ultrat? 
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Ro...ra+Laufradsatz

postikuluineen 599 euroa. Menis campan euruksen ja fulcrum ykkösen kanssa käytännössä samoihin hintoihin. 

Onko ultra-mallin hiilikuituisissa navoissa tai muissa eroavaisuuksissa ultran perusmalliin nähden huonoja puolia perus lenkkikäytössä (lue kestävyys tms.)?

----------


## Faucon

> RS81:n ja D-A:n erona on kuulemma Ultegran navat RS81:ssa, puolat ja kehät vissiinkin samat. 
> 
> Tuossa on 250 euroa hintaerona kuitenkin, joten omalla kohdalla se vaikuttaisi ratkaisevasti ostopäätökseen.



Shimanon mukaan ei ole samat kehät, vaan D-A-kiekoissa on kevyempi vanne.

----------


## paskalokki

> Shimanon mukaan ei ole samat kehät, vaan D-A-kiekoissa on kevyempi vanne.



Ok, no tuttu pyöräkauppias saattoi käyttää sitten sanaa "likimääräinen" tai vastaava, koska muuten puhui hyvin samanlaisesti kiekoista.

----------


## miku80

Vengeen miettinyt uusia kiekkoja fulcrumin ankkurien tilalle. Huomenna olis tarkotus pistää tilaukseen. Olen puntaroinut parin mallin välillä:

Roval CLX 40 etu ja taka

FFWD F4R clincher

Lähinnä vaan kiinnostaa meneekö tuollaset "kisasemmat" kiekot täysin hukkaan kun oma maantiepyöräily on sellaista sunnuntaiajelua eikä ole tarkoitus mitään kilpaa ajaa vaan lähinnä 100-200km peruslenkkejä?

Vai oisko jollain ehdottaa jotain muuta?

----------


## nikib

Menee hukkaan, mutta näyttävät hyvältä. Eikö se ole pointti?

Jos tuubit kelpaa, niin sallinet että mainostan.

http://www.fillaritori.com/topic/742...dt180-tubular/

----------


## miku80

En ol tuubeista niin innostunut. Rovaleitten paino lähinnä kiinnostaa ja hyvät tarjoukset saan kumpaisestakin eli rovaleille ei jäisi kuin 100e enemmän hintaa.

----------


## Privileged

Eikö Venge aeropyöränä kaipais vähän enemmän profiilia kehiin https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ri...adsatz-p41921/  :Vink:

----------


## miku80

Onkos jollain jotain huonoa sanottavaa noista ffwd:n kiekoista??

----------


## Teemu H

Minulla pyörä keveni tuubi-Campoilla noin 600 grammaa ensiasennus-Fulcrumeihin nähden. Yllättävän paljon mielestäni, vaikka en etukäteen kovin tarkasti laskeskellutkaan.

Ja pyörään ei tietenkään mikään ole turha investointi, fiilistely on aivan riittävä syy.

----------


## miku80

Taitaa lähteä rovalit tilaukseen kun ovat kuitenkin 100g keveemmät ja keraamisilla laakereillakin.

Yhden arvostelun löysin puoltamaan päätöstä.

----------


## Raatos

Tällä hetkellä kiekkoina maantiepyörässäni Mavic aksium Race. Muutaman vuoden vanhat, ajettu n. 4tk. Painoa noilla on 1960 grammaa. Pyöräni peruskauraa Shimanon 105 osilla. Käytettynä tätä pyörää saa viiteen sataan. Ajelen viikossa 100-200 km. 

Eli mitäs mieltä olette kannattaako pyörää päivittää uusilla kiekoilla? Jos ostaa rontilla 200 eurolla hyvät käytetyt, lieneekö ero selkeä?  Toki saahan kiekot - vaikka laittaisi tonnin - seuraavaan pyörään..

----------


## fiber

> Kiekoista on aivan turha hakea ominaisuutta, jota kutsutaan mukavuudeksi. Kiekko on käytännössä pystysuunnassa niin jäykkä kappale, että renkaalla on paljon sitä suurempi vaikutus mukavuuteen. Kuntoajonopeuksissa et huomaa myöskään kiekon tuomaa nopeuseroa missään. Jos haluat päivittää Aksiumit ulkonäkösyistä, niin sitten siinä on järkeä.



Täällä kysellään uudestaan ja uudestaan samaa. Lainaan plr:n aiempaa vastausta. Se käy myös Raatosin kysymykseen: ero on selkeä, jos ulkonäkö paranee tai tulee muikeampi fiilis.

----------


## ranttis

> Täällä kysellään uudestaan ja uudestaan samaa. Lainaan plr:n aiempaa vastausta. Se käy myös Raatosin kysymykseen: ero on selkeä, jos ulkonäkö paranee tai tulee muikeampi fiilis.



Minkälaisissa nopeuksissa kiekkojen erot alkavat olemaan merkittävämpiä muullakin kuin henkisellä puolella?  :Hymy:  Pitääkö painella 40km/h keskarilla ennen kuin kannattaa miettiä peruskiekkojen päivitystä vai onko esim 30km/h keskarilla ajettaessa tuolla jo jotain merkitystä.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Kiihdytyksessä. Hyvät ja kalliit kiekot ovat usein jäykkiä ja kevyitä, samalla jopa mukavia tai ainakin yhtä mukavia. Pyörä herkistyy kovasti.

Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## fiber

Jep, keveys auttaa kiihdytyksissä, ja nimenomaan siihen, että pärjää hitusen pienemmillä hetkellisillä tehoilla kuin joku toinen, jolla on raskaammat kiekot. Omassa treenissä tai porukkalenkillä näitä tilanteita ei taida tulla.

Aerodynamiikka auttaa tietysti tasaisessakin ajossa, mutta senkin merkitys on kolmessakympissä ihan kuvitteellinen. 

Sheldon Brownilla on vanha taulukko, jonka laskelman mukaan esim.  juomapullon ja telineen poistamalla saa 40 km aika-ajossa 26 sekunnin edun, tt-kypärällä 47 sekunnin ja aerotakakiekolla 18 sekunnin edun. No, onhan netissä monia tuoreempiakin lähteitä, mutta ei yhtä hilpeitä vertailuja.

----------


## Tintsa

> Minkälaisissa nopeuksissa kiekkojen erot alkavat olemaan merkittävämpiä muullakin kuin henkisellä puolella?  Pitääkö painella 40km/h keskarilla ennen kuin kannattaa miettiä peruskiekkojen päivitystä vai onko esim 30km/h keskarilla ajettaessa tuolla jo jotain merkitystä.



http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/video...deo?pid=213579

Lähetetty minun E6653 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ranttis

> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/video...deo?pid=213579



Tuon videon perusteella Mavicin ja aerokiekon ero oli ~2km/h ~30 keskareilla. Mielestäni kuitenkin aika iso ero. Varmaan perus Fulcrum 7:n ja tuon Mavicin R-sys SLR:n välissä on myös jonkinmoinen ero myös. Eihän tuo täysin tieteellinen testi ollut mutta on siinä jotain järkeäkin kaiketi  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

Kyllä tuo testi varmaankin melko hyvin suuntaa-antava on, vaikkei aivan labratesti olekaan. Hyvä pitää kuitenkin mielessä, että Mavicin R-SYS paksuine hiilikuitupuolineen on aerodynaamisesti heikko kiekko ja se referenssinä saa isot erot. Jos yksin ajaa, niin aerokiekosta saa enemmän hyötyä. Porukkalenkillä peesissä ajaessa hyöty ei ole niin iso.

Löysin vuodelta 2007 testin, jossa on mitattu kiekkojen eroja 50 km/h nopeudessa eli hyvän kisakuskin tempovauhdilla. Tästä kiekkojen aiheuttama tehohäviö: Testin huonoin Mavic R-SYS 35 W, Peruskiekko Mavic Aksium 28 W, Noin tonnin aerokiekko Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL 22 W ja huippuaerokiekko Zipp 808 17 W.

Jos päivität Aksiumeista Cosmicceihin, niin 30 km/h vauhdissa voit odottaa alle 10 watin säästöä tehossa. Tuota ei ole helppoa huomata ajaessa, mutta kyllä se varmasti aika-ajossa alkaa näkyä. Sitten, kun kisataan ja jokainen sekunti ja watti merkitsee, niin kilpakumppanille ei anneta piiruakaan tasoitusta kalustossa.

https://intheknowcycling.com/2015/04...r-ways-part-2/

----------


## frp

Kyllä 1km/h lisää keskariin 30 nopeudessa on melkoinen syy hankintaan, sen verran kovan työn takana tuntuu olevan pienetkin parannukset tuossa noin-32-yksin-ajelu-keskarin jälkeen..

----------


## kervelo

> Löysin vuodelta 2007 testin...



Melkein kymmenen vuotta vanhaan testiin kannattaa suhtautua varauksella, vaikka se suuntaa antava ihan varmasti onkin. Tuolloin aerokiekkojenkaan profiili ei ollut yhtä kehittynyt, kuin nykyään.

MItä tulee tuohon aerohyötyyn hitaammassa ajossa, linkkaan tähän sen artikkelin joka yleensä on tapana:
https://www.cervelo.com/en/engineeri...vs-fast-riders

----------


## JaniM

> Minkälaisissa nopeuksissa kiekkojen erot alkavat olemaan merkittävämpiä muullakin kuin henkisellä puolella?  Pitääkö painella 40km/h keskarilla ennen kuin kannattaa miettiä peruskiekkojen päivitystä vai onko esim 30km/h keskarilla ajettaessa tuolla jo jotain merkitystä.



Ei tarvitse. Jokaisessa alamäessä vauhti nousee helposti 35-50km/h ja aerokiekko vie aina pidemmälle. Samoin joka kerta kun on kova vastatuuli niin tilanne on sama. Luonnollisesti ensin kireät ajokamppeet, ajoasento kuntoon jne. halvat päivitykset kuntoon. Halvin "päivitys" lienee jalkakarvojen poisto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZnrE17Jg3I

----------


## noniinno

Sama koskee parran ajamista. Ilmankos läsikpyöräilijät ovatkin aina tien tukkona kun uskottavuussyistä kasvattavat kuka minkäkinlaista naavapehkoa leuassaan. https://youtu.be/FkmCLOjk2h8

Mutta kyllähän aerokiekot kannattavat ehdottomasti, koska ne ovat alamäissä ja tasaisella nopeammat, mutta missään ne eivät ole hitaammat. Ainakaan Suomen vuoristossa. Sitäpaitsi ne vaan on niin hyvän näköiset.

----------


## frp

Muistaakseni joskus oli juttu missä partaa testattiin tuulitunnelissa ja todettiin ettei sillä ole merkitystä tai ainakin merkitys on täysin olematon ja paljon pienempi kuin säärikarvoilla.

----------


## Warlord

> Mutta kyllähän aerokiekot kannattavat ehdottomasti, koska ne ovat alamäissä ja tasaisella nopeammat, mutta missään ne eivät ole hitaammat. Ainakaan Suomen vuoristossa. Sitäpaitsi ne vaan on niin hyvän näköiset.



Erittäin hyvin sanottu!

----------


## tunkkari

Itellä pitäis myös ens talven aikana päivittää kiekot ja miettinyt Fulcrum Zero/Campa Shamal. Mutta jos niitä vertaa muutaman sata gr painavempiin aerokiekkoihin esim. Fulcrum Red Windeihin. Painoero 315gr. Ed. viestiin viitaten, onhan ne paremman näköiset, mutta kummat on paremmat. Zeroissa/Shamaleissa olis jo USB-laakerit vs. standardi laakerit. 
Raha kun ei nyt valitettavasti ihan mihin tahansa riitä, joten tuo hintaluokka on se missä pysytään. Itse olen mielessäni päätynyt Zero/Shamal, mutta???

----------


## JaniM

> Sama koskee parran ajamista. Ilmankos läsikpyöräilijät ovatkin aina tien tukkona kun uskottavuussyistä kasvattavat kuka minkäkinlaista naavapehkoa leuassaan. https://youtu.be/FkmCLOjk2h8



Ei koske kuten videossakin todettiin. Nopeusetu nolla sekuntia.

----------


## tempokisu

> Ei tarvitse. Jokaisessa alamäessä vauhti nousee helposti 35-50km/h ja aerokiekko vie aina pidemmälle. Samoin joka kerta kun on kova vastatuuli niin tilanne on sama. Luonnollisesti ensin kireät ajokamppeet, ajoasento kuntoon jne. halvat päivitykset kuntoon. Halvin "päivitys" lienee jalkakarvojen poisto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZnrE17Jg3I



Ehdottaisin kovempaa reeniä, woimaa ja nopeuskestävyyttä. Halpa päivitys sekin, mutta vaativinta. 

Onko toi tekstiili-välineurhelu sitten enempi nuorten ja miesten juttua? Ite tykkään kun on vähän röntömpää ( lukuunottamatta yhtä fillariani) tuntuu paljo mukavammalta ajaa.

----------


## Jami2003

Asiaa voi lähestyä myös ansainta logiikan kautta. Kummassa menee vähemmän tunteja, tehdä töitä tonnin kiekkojen eteen töissä vai vastaavaan keskinopeuden parannukseen treeneissä. Veikkaan että töissä pääsee murto-osalla tunneista vs treenit. Lisäksi ne kalliit kiekot eivät katoa flunssan yms iskiessä toisin kuin treenikunto. 

Joten kyllä välineurheilu kannattaa  :Leveä hymy: 

Ps rönttövaatteet lepattaa inhottavasti yli 30 kmh nopeuksilla  :Vink:

----------


## frp

> Itellä pitäis myös ens talven aikana päivittää kiekot ja miettinyt Fulcrum Zero/Campa Shamal. Mutta jos niitä vertaa muutaman sata gr painavempiin aerokiekkoihin esim. Fulcrum Red Windeihin. Painoero 315gr. Ed. viestiin viitaten, onhan ne paremman näköiset, mutta kummat on paremmat. Zeroissa/Shamaleissa olis jo USB-laakerit vs. standardi laakerit. 
> Raha kun ei nyt valitettavasti ihan mihin tahansa riitä, joten tuo hintaluokka on se missä pysytään. Itse olen mielessäni päätynyt Zero/Shamal, mutta???



Suomen oloissa aero voittaa keveyden.

Pitää olla todella mäkinen etappi (siis ihan worldtour tason mäkinen) ennen kuin kiekon keveys tärkeämpää. Tosin näissä tutkimuksissa/laskelmissa ei taidettu huomioida peesin vaikutusta. Ja oletuksena oli että hieman painavammat aerokiekot mahtui kuitenkin 6,8kg sisään eli koko pyörän paino oli sama, mikä ammattilaisilla tietysti on helppoa. Kun kisoja katsoo niin suurin osa ajaa jonkinlaisilla aerokiekoilla mäkietapitkin.

----------


## noniinno

> Ei koske kuten videossakin todettiin. Nopeusetu nolla sekuntia.



Ei hitto, täytyy varmaan alkaa itsekin katsomaan linkkaamansa videot.

----------


## kervelo

Fulcrumin uusi Speed 40 vaikuttaa voittajalta: moderni vanneprofiili, USB-irtokuulalaakerit, campan laadukas jarrupinta.
http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/06/15/...-similar-tech/

----------


## 0802905

Tarkoituksenani on kasata budjetti maantiepyörä, jossa olisi levyjarrut. Onko mitään järkeä käyttää maastokiekkoja kokoonpanossa? Esimerkiksi näitä. Sisäleveydeltään leveitä maantiekiekkoja kun ei oikein löydy halvennuksella=(.  Mikä tässä voisi mennä pieleen?

----------


## mhelander

Miksei jos fillarissa on haarukat läpiakseleille... Ja ei haittaa että vanteet on vähemmän aerot ja arvatenkin vähän painavat.

Eikö kisalaatuiset CX kiekot olis parempi vaihtoehto ?

Itse päädyin pari kolme vuotta sitten hankkimaan kiinakuitukehät, aeropinnat ja navat kaikki erikseen.
Pyörässä kun on vanhanaikaiset pikakinkkuhaarukat niin etukiekko sai WTB LaserDisc Lite navan ja takakiekko BHS270 navan. Pinnat half-radial.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------


## 0802905

> Eikö kisalaatuiset CX kiekot olis parempi vaihtoehto ?



Voisi olla. En ole katsellut. 

Tahtotila on leveälle vanteelle. Vanhassa maasturissani on kiinni tällä hetkellä paljon ajetut Stanin crestit, jotka rullaavat paremmin 25mm duranoilla, kuin fixini 25mm gp4000s:silla.

 Maantieosastolta ei tahdo löytyä 500€ budjettiin yli 20mm sisäleveyttä omaava kiekkoa. Siksi nuo maastokiekot ovat alkaneet kiinnostaa. Niissä paino kuitenkin näyttää olevan kohtuullinen verrattaessa leveimpiin alumiinisiin maantiekiekkoihin. Ero aerossa onkin sitten eri. 

Kasauttaminen kiinakuitukehille on käynyt mielessä. En ole kyllä kysynyt keneltäkään suostumusta siihen =)

----------


## frp

Kiinakuitukiekot saa kyllä 500e jos ottaa edulliset navat.

----------


## Kusari

Hakusessa olisi uudet kiekot maantiepyörään. Muutaman päivän nettiä selaillut, mutta ei ole vielä tilausnappia tullut painettua.
- n. 40mm profiili (eli ehkä jotain 30-55)
- Mielummin avot, mutta kai tuubitkin menisi
- Vannejarrulle, eli perus QR 100mm/130mm
- Hinta n. 1000€ (ehkä joku 1200€ aika max)

Tuohon hintaan saa useita brändättyjä kiinakuitukiekkoja, mutta hinta menee lähelle tonnia. Novateccia varmaan navoissa, mutta ei siitäkään ihan varma voi olla. Viimeisimpänä turn-offina on yleensä ollut todella rumat tarrat, joita ei sitten välttämättä edes saa pois.

Kiinakuitukiekkoja miettinyt myös, mutta ainakin light-bicycleltä jos tilaa niin hinta on posteineen ja paypal-feen kanssa Novateceilla jo n. 700 USD johon sitten vielä tullit ja ALV:t päälle niin ollaan siellä tuhannessa eurossa.

Olisko foorumilla hyviä vinkkejä?

----------


## zander

Eikö hankinnoissa pidä aina varautua 50% budjetin ylitykseen  :Hymy:  Tuossa olisi tylsän varma valinta, Zipp 404 tuubit 1449€ (mustana):
https://www.mantel.com/fi/zipp-404-f...-wheelset?spec[]=10964

Tai Campan Bora One 50 tuubit 1350€
https://www.evanscycles.com/en-fi/ca...elset-EV247024

----------


## Kusari

> Eikö hankinnoissa pidä aina varautua 50% budjetin ylitykseen  Tuossa olisi tylsän varma valinta, Zipp 404 tuubit 1449€ (mustana):
> https://www.mantel.com/fi/zipp-404-f...-wheelset?spec[]=10964
> 
> Tai Campan Bora One 50 tuubit 1350€
> https://www.evanscycles.com/en-fi/ca...elset-EV247024



Campat olisi aika paljon kevyemmät... Zippejä mietin, mutta hieman kyllä hinta karkaa. Onko kellään kokemusta näistä ison kuskin alla, pysyykö suorana?

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Campat olisi aika paljon kevyemmät... Zippejä mietin, mutta hieman kyllä hinta karkaa. Onko kellään kokemusta näistä ison kuskin alla, pysyykö suorana?



Kesän kestäneet Borat 105 kilon alla suorana.

----------


## mackaiweri

Mavic Cosmic Carbone 40:et ois aika hyvässä alessa bike-24:ssä. Painorajakin näyttäisi olevan 120kg, eli pitäisi kestää isoakin kuskia. Bike-24:llä on muitakin hyviä vaihtoehtoja tuossa hintaluokassa - avoja ja tuubeja.
https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...ge=2;orderby=2

Tuubeista FFWD F4R:ssä olisi ainakin laadukkaat DT Swissin 240S -navat, mutta painoraja taitaa olla 95kg..
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/fast-forward...240s-wheelset/

----------


## Kusari

> Mavic Cosmic Carbone 40:et ois aika hyvässä alessa bike-24:ssä. Painorajakin näyttäisi olevan 120kg, eli pitäisi kestää isoakin kuskia. Bike-24:llä on muitakin hyviä vaihtoehtoja tuossa hintaluokassa - avoja ja tuubeja.
> https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...ge=2;orderby=2
> 
> Tuubeista FFWD F4R:ssä olisi ainakin laadukkaat DT Swissin 240S -navat, mutta painoraja taitaa olla 95kg..
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/fast-forward...240s-wheelset/



Cosmic Carbonet vois kyllä olla. Onko noissa tarrat, jotka saa pois vai onko noi lakan alla?

----------


## beehoo

Ihan vaan uteliaisuuttani kysyn.
onko sillä mitään väliä saako tarrat pois vai ei. Ajossa ei niitä tekstejä pysty kukaan lukemaan...

----------


## paaton

> Ihan vaan uteliaisuuttani kysyn.
> onko sillä mitään väliä saako tarrat pois vai ei. Ajossa ei niitä tekstejä pysty kukaan lukemaan...



No onhan nuo aivan hemmetin rumat, vaikkapa mustaan pyörään. Suorastaan huutavat "Hei mulla on uudet kuituvanteet"
ffwd osaa tarroituksen. Livenä tarroja ei edes nopealla vilkaisulla näe.

----------


## beehoo

Niin...
Edelleenkin. Erottuuko ne tarrat minnekkään silloin kun sä ajat sillä pyörällä.

----------


## beehoo

Ja valkoisessa pyörässä ei sitten voi käyttää ollenkaan kuitukiekkoja. Vai?

----------


## Kusari

> Ihan vaan uteliaisuuttani kysyn.
> onko sillä mitään väliä saako tarrat pois vai ei. Ajossa ei niitä tekstejä pysty kukaan lukemaan...



Ei sillä periaatteessa mitään väliä olekaan, mutta ei vain pysty ostamaan jos tietää että ne näyttää ihan kamalalta. Tekee pahaa katsoa pyörää kun sillä lähtee lenkille  :Hymy:  Samalla logiikalla voi ostaa minkä värisen tai näköisen auton tahansa kun ei sitä kuitenkaan itse huomaa kun sillä ajaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Valkoinen pyörä on muutenkin niin last year...

Muuten: voi ehkä olla syytä tietää että linkatut Cosmic Carbonet eivät ole sitä uutta, ajanhenkisesti leveämpää  vaan vanhaa, Mavicin perinteisesti kapeea sorttia eli sisämitaltaan 13c. 

Siis jos antaa painoarvoa sille että voi parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla käyttää leveämpiä maantierenkaita (eli että ne saavat oikeaoppisemman muodon ja muodostavat vanteen profiilin kanssa aerodynaamisemman kokonaisuuden jne).

----------


## Kusari

Runko on Cervelon R3 vuodelta 2013 josta ainakin 25mm Contin GP4000SII hinkkasi maalia pois takahaarukasta, eli tässä tapauksessa ei varsinaisesti kapea rengas + kapea kiekko combo ole ongelma.

----------


## JaniM

> Voisi olla. En ole katsellut. 
> 
> Tahtotila on leveälle vanteelle. Vanhassa maasturissani on kiinni tällä hetkellä paljon ajetut Stanin crestit, jotka rullaavat paremmin 25mm duranoilla, kuin fixini 25mm gp4000s:silla.
> 
>  Maantieosastolta ei tahdo löytyä 500€ budjettiin yli 20mm sisäleveyttä omaava kiekkoa. Siksi nuo maastokiekot ovat alkaneet kiinnostaa. Niissä paino kuitenkin näyttää olevan kohtuullinen verrattaessa leveimpiin alumiinisiin maantiekiekkoihin. Ero aerossa onkin sitten eri. 
> 
> Kasauttaminen kiinakuitukehille on käynyt mielessä. En ole kyllä kysynyt keneltäkään suostumusta siihen =)



Yksi vaihtoehto (20mm sisäleveys): https://www.huntbikewheels.com/colle...-24deep-24wide

----------


## livat

> Hakusessa olisi uudet kiekot maantiepyörään. Muutaman päivän nettiä selaillut, mutta ei ole vielä tilausnappia tullut painettua.
> - n. 40mm profiili (eli ehkä jotain 30-55)
> - Mielummin avot, mutta kai tuubitkin menisi
> - Vannejarrulle, eli perus QR 100mm/130mm
> - Hinta n. 1000€ (ehkä joku 1200€ aika max)
> 
> Tuohon hintaan saa useita brändättyjä kiinakuitukiekkoja, mutta hinta menee lähelle tonnia. Novateccia varmaan navoissa, mutta ei siitäkään ihan varma voi olla. Viimeisimpänä turn-offina on yleensä ollut todella rumat tarrat, joita ei sitten välttämättä edes saa pois.
> 
> Kiinakuitukiekkoja miettinyt myös, mutta ainakin light-bicycleltä jos tilaa niin hinta on posteineen ja paypal-feen kanssa Novateceilla jo n. 700 USD johon sitten vielä tullit ja ALV:t päälle niin ollaan siellä tuhannessa eurossa.
> ...



Minä unohdin kiinankiekot, koska hintaero ei ole riskin arvoinen. Laatumerkeistä itsellä valinta jäi näiden kahden välille:
https://www.mantel.com/fi/fulcrum-ra...-road-wheelset
http://www.cycle-basar.de/Komponente...atz-Weiss.html

Tilaukseen lähti Fulcrum, joille keittiövaaka näytti painoksi 1482 g. Selvästi alle ilmoitetun 1550 g, kuten moni muukin on punnitessaan huomannut.

----------


## zander

Moni on ilmeisesti ihan toimivia kiekkoja Kiinasta saanut. Pari kaveria osti hyväksi todetulta toimittajalta pitkän tutkimisen ja googlettelun jälkeen kiekot. Toiset kesti muutaman kisan ja toiset vuoden tai pari. Ekan hajonneen tilalle tuli uusi vanne, mutta kiekon kasauksen vaiva/hinta tuli itselle. Ja se uusikin hajosi. Kyseessä oli 80mm luokkaa olevat kiekot. En tiedä onko sillä vaikutusta. Toi kokemus ja säätäminen riitti omaan päätökseen.

----------


## paaton

> Moni on ilmeisesti ihan toimivia kiekkoja Kiinasta saanut. Pari kaveria osti hyväksi todetulta toimittajalta pitkän tutkimisen ja googlettelun jälkeen kiekot. Toiset kesti muutaman kisan ja toiset vuoden tai pari. Ekan hajonneen tilalle tuli uusi vanne, mutta kiekon kasauksen vaiva/hinta tuli itselle. Ja se uusikin hajosi. Kyseessä oli 80mm luokkaa olevat kiekot. En tiedä onko sillä vaikutusta. Toi kokemus ja säätäminen riitti omaan päätökseen.



Hajosiko se itse kehä tosiaan, vai mikä vika kiekkohin tuli?

----------


## Plus

Light-Bicyclen kehät esim. Novatecin navoilla tai etenkin DT240s:llä on niin koeteltua ja hyväksi todettua tavaraa, että en näkisi mitään riskiä ostamisessa. Asiakaspalvelu chatin ja emailin kautta on ensiluokkaista ja itse kyllä arvostan tuon brändin korkeammalle kuin useimmat Eurooppalaiset ja Amerikkalaiset puljut jotka liimaavat omat tarransa Kiinalaisiin kuitukehiin...

----------


## zander

> Hajosiko se itse kehä tosiaan, vai mikä vika kiekkohin tuli?



Ekassa hajonneessa alkoi kehä napsumaan kun anto kampeen wattia. Sieltä kehän sisältä oli joku rakenne pettänyt. Kaveri vaihatti tilalle tulleen kehän ja oltiin viime kesänä lenkille lähdössä. Työnsi siinä pyörää ja tuumi että pitää jarruja vähän säätää kun vähän laahaa. Alettiin säätämään niin kävi ilmi, että kiekko notkahti vähintään tuuman puolelta toiselle kun vähän koski. Muutaman lenkin oli kestänyt. Toisia hajonneita kiekkoja en tarkemmin tunne.

----------


## Ettan

Etsinnässä myös pomminvarmat avoaerokiekot. Mitä mieltä tällaisista...???

- Shimano Dura ace c60 https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...5D=0;orderby=2

- Fsa Vision Metron 55 SL https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...5D=0;orderby=2

- Fulcrum Racing Quattro Carbon https://www.bike-components.de/en/Fu...adsatz-p45053/

- Saa ehdottaa...Kiekon korkeus pitää olla 40-60mm välillä.

Kuskin paino 95kg

----------


## JohannesP

Älä ainakaan Shimanoja osta. Saivat suunniteltua uudet printit + uudet myyntikatalogit, mutta unohtivat sit päivittää itse kiekot nykyäaikaan. Eli "uusiksi" suunnitellut 9100 40/60 avokiekot ovat oikeasti uudelleen teipattua vanhahtavaa 9000-mallia. Tuubimallit saivat päivitettyä modernimpaan muotoon. 

Eli 9100 60-CL on oikeasti 50mm korkea ja 22,4mm leveä eikä 60mm/24mm niinkuin bike24 tiedoissa lukee. C40-CL kiekkoja myydään 37/24 mm, mutta todellisuudessa ovat 35/20,8 mm.

Shimano ollu aika hissukseen tästä eikä ole aktiivisesti pyrkinyt korjaamaan mokaansa mistä syystä varmaan moni kauppakaan ei tiedä vääristä myyntitiedoista. Jostakin syystä tälläinen virhe ei ole edes riittänyt täyttämään uutiskynnystä alan julkaisuissa. Vielä talvella Shimano korjasi omille sivuilleen tietoja, joten tuskin tekevät tälle vuodelle ainakaan mitään muutoksia.

----------


## Ettan

Toi FSA ja Fulcrum enemmän kiinnostaakin. Kun ovat täyshiilaria ja paljon keveempiä ku Dura ace.

----------


## sil

Kuinkahan paljon nopeammat 40-50 mm korkeat aero -kiekot esim.
http://www.wiggle.com/fulcrum-racing...cher-wheelset/
olisivat 25 mm korkeisiiun alukiekkoihin verrattuna?

Ovatko nämä Primen kiekot mistään kotoisin? Noista en ole huomannut mitään juttua foorumilla.
http://www.wiggle.com/prime-rp-50-ca...91011-speed-1/

Kiekot tulisivat Canyon Enduraceen johon ei ainakaan tyylillisesti kovin korkeat kiekot sovi ja muutenkin kiekkojen pitäisi olla yleiskäyttöiset ja sellaiset, joiden kanssa pärjää sivutuulessakin.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

Minä olen tykännyt ajaa quattroilla, ei yhtä nopeat kuin 60mm profiiliset, mutta ei kärsi tuulenpuuskista.

----------


## 0802905

> Tarkoituksenani on kasata budjetti maantiepyörä, jossa olisi levyjarrut.



Ostinkin sitten hiilikuiturungon vannejarruille. Tarkoitus laittaa tarjous ultegra 6800 kiinni. 

Kokemukseni maantielenkeistä on vain sinkulalla ja fixillä. Kun oikein on nipistänyt niin keskari juuuri ja juuri 30km/h. 

Halu leveälle vanteelle edelleen on. Minulle leveä on vanteen sisälevyden ollessa 18mm tai mieluiten yli. Mutta kumpi oman nopeuteni kannalta painaa enemmän vaalla: vanteen leveys(vierintävastus) vai aero-ominaisuudet vai sittenkin kompromissi molemmista?

Leveiden vanteiden hinnat, kun ovat kapeiden tarjous kuitukiekkojen hinnoissa, päätöksiä on vaikea tehdä. 

Näitä olen katsellu:
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Zi...eelset-p48771/
https://r2-bike.com/AMERICAN-CLASSIC...ad-30-Tubeless
https://r2-bike.com/DT-SWISS-Wheelse...-Oxic-Clincher
https://www.sigmasport.co.uk/item/Bo...ear-Wheel/DKAX 
https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...e=16;orderby=2

----------


## arctic biker

Toki kannattaa pikkasen miettiä minkä kokoinen rengas sinne takahaarukkaan mahtuu .... Keulaan suattaa sopia leveämpikin kumi.

----------


## jeijei

> Pelkkä pinnan paksuus ei kuitenkaan ole ratkaisevaa aerodynamiikan kannalta vaan merkittävää on myös se millaisen pyörteilyn muoto saa aikaiseksi taakseen. Tässäkin suhteessa puhdas pyöreä muoto on varsin huono. Jonkinlainen ”katkaistu pisara” voisi toimia paksunakin paremmin.



Se ei vain toimisi molempiin suuntiin ja lisäisi painoa -> nykyiset ohennetut toimii parhaiten.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## CamoN

> Se ei vain toimisi molempiin suuntiin ja lisäisi painoa -> nykyiset ohennetut toimii parhaiten.



Navan alapuolella ei ole kamalasti väliä, kun pinnojen nopeus suhteessa maahan on nolla. Mutta olisihan sellaiset jonkun highend-valmistajan repertuaarissa jos ne olisi selvästi tyypillisiä litistettyjä parempia, valmistuskustannuksesta huolimatta.

----------


## N-Man

> Navan alapuolella ei ole kamalasti väliä, kun pinnojen nopeus suhteessa maahan on nolla. Mutta olisihan sellaiset jonkun highend-valmistajan repertuaarissa jos ne olisi selvästi tyypillisiä litistettyjä parempia, valmistuskustannuksesta huolimatta.



No eihän nyt ihan kaikkea ole kokeiltu. Muutenhan ei enää koskaan tulisi mitään uusia innovaatioita.

----------


## CamoN

> No eihän nyt ihan kaikkea ole kokeiltu. Muutenhan ei enää koskaan tulisi mitään uusia innovaatioita.



Mutta jotenkin luulisi että tämä juttu olisi kokeiltu. Voi tietysti olla että esim. materiaalit rajoittaa tällä hetkellä, ja kun se oikea materiaali tulee sovellettavaksi niin kehittyy myös  pinna katkaistun pisaran profiililla.

Kuitenkin mm. kehien kanssa on kokeiltu kaikenlaista, 90-luvulta asti. Esimerkiksi se Zippin NSW-sarjan haineväkehä tavoittelee maallikon näkökulmasta aivan marginaalista hyötyä suhteessa korkeaan hintalappuun. Ne on kuitenkin myytävänä, eli ainakin kaupallinen hyöty on havaittu.

----------


## N-Man

> Mutta jotenkin luulisi että tämä juttu olisi kokeiltu. Voi tietysti olla että esim. materiaalit rajoittaa tällä hetkellä, ja kun se oikea materiaali tulee sovellettavaksi niin kehittyy myös  pinna katkaistun pisaran profiililla.
> 
> Kuitenkin mm. kehien kanssa on kokeiltu kaikenlaista, 90-luvulta asti. Esimerkiksi se Zippin NSW-sarjan haineväkehä tavoittelee maallikon näkökulmasta aivan marginaalista hyötyä suhteessa korkeaan hintalappuun. Ne on kuitenkin myytävänä, eli ainakin kaupallinen hyöty on havaittu.



Juu en tarkoita etteikö joku olisi kokeillut ja todennut kustannustehottomaksi. Toisaalta maailmassa on myös paljon keksintöjä jonka joku on ennen hylännyt toimimattomana ja myöhemmin toinen saanut sitten toimimaan kun materiaalit ovat kehittyneet.
Ja kyllä pyörää ja sen osia on kehitetty niin pitkään että lähes kaikki parannukset alkavat olla enemmän tai vähemmän marginaalisella tasolla varsinkin jos puhutaan tavallisen harrastajan näkökulmasta.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Kuinka monta valmistajaa maailmassa on, jotka valmistavat niitä aivan ohuimpia teräspinnoja? Uskoakseni noin kolme, eli DT Swiss, Sapim ja Pillar. Campagnolon käyttämät litistetyt teräspinnat näyttävät kovasti Sapim CX-Raylta, Shimanon alihankkijasta en ole varma. Tämä pointti siis vain siitä näkökulmasta, että kiekkojen valmistajien on vaikea kokeilla sellaisia pinnoja, joille ei ole olemassa valmistajaa ja valmistustekniikkaa. Pyöräbisnes on lopulta aika köyhää hommaa mitä tuotekehitykseen tulee. 

Valtaosa nopeina markkinoiduista kiekoista käyttää ovaalinmuotoiseksi litistettyjä teräspinnoja. Käytännössä noi ovat 1,5-millisiksi ohennettuja pyöreitä pinnoja (DT Revolution, Sapim Laser), jotka on pamautettu lyttyyn vajaan millin paksuisiksi ovaaleiksi. Sapim tekee nykyään vielä ohuempia 1,4-millisiä pinnoja, ja niistä litistettyä CX-Superspokea. Toi on varmastikin se nopein, mutta noin ohuilla (eli elastisilla) pinnoilla voisi kuvitella käytön rajoittuvan etukiekkoon.

----------


## BB Holland

Velocityn kehiä ei taida juuri löytyä Euroopasta, paitsi jotain perusvalikoimaa Wigglestä missä A23 on 35-40% halvempi kuin valmistajalla? Aileronia ei ole Wigglellä kuin mustana, 28mm korkea ja 460gr mutta vain levykäyttöön.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Tuolla on melko iso osa valikoimasta, ja varmaan tilaamalla saavat sitä mitä ei ole listattuna? Velocity on ollut Euroopassa perinteisesti aina tuntematon. Kotimarkkinoilla (aikaisemmin Australia, nykyään Yhdysvallat) noita on kehuttu paljon. Jos pitäisi esim. vähän parempaa maantiekiekkoa kasata, Quill on ainakin paperilla hyvin houkutteleva vaihtoehto.

----------


## BB Holland

^ Aika hyvä valikoima ja kiinnostavia tarjouksia kyllä. Näitä kun on tarkoitus rakentaa useampi pari. Riesanahan noissa on ollut välillä erittäin tiukka renkaan asennus, pitää käyttää ohutta vannenauhaa ja veloplugit ei käy.

----------


## JaniM

TOUR-lehden testissä on hyvää dataa vanteiden hankkijoille. Mittaustulokset orkkisvanteet vs. Zipp 404 FC löytyvät pikkukuvien käyristä aika pienellä tekstillä: http://www.tour-magazin.de/raeder/re...au/a45739.html

----------


## frp

Silmiin pomppaa, että tuossa Zipp "vanha" 404 ja uusi 454NSW ovat ihan yhtä hyviä... Taitaa olla niin, ettei 404 tyylisten U-mallisten kehien jälkeen taida olla mitään merkittäviä parannuksia enää sillä rintamalla saatavissa.

----------


## Kalle H

Olen ymmärtänyt, että ton NSW:n idea on enemmän stabiilisuus sivu-/puuskatuulessa, eikä niinkään absoluuttinen earodynaamisuus.

----------


## Coasting

Ehkä (ihan oma arvaus) NSW:n idea on keksiä muoto jolle saa mallisuojan ja vaikeuttaa kinukkien kopiointia. Kunhan se ei ole vanhaa huonompi niin suorituskyky riittää.

----------


## MikkoVe

Alkaa ketju vanheta, joten löytyykö mielipiteitä ja/tai käyttökokemuksia seuraavista? About samassa hinta- ja painoluokassa (avot keskenään ja tuubit samoin) ja profiilissa, iso kysymys tietysti tuo tuubi vai avo. Tähän asti olen ajanut avoilla, mutta miksei tuubitkin kävisi.

a) Corima 58, avo https://www.mantel.com/fi/corima-58m...ad-bike-wheels 
b) Reynolds 58 Aero, tuubi https://www.mantel.com/fi/reynolds-5...ad-bike-wheels 
c) Easton EC90 Aero 55, tuubi tai aero http://www.wiggle.com/easton-ec90-ae...road-wheelset/ 

Corima lienee hyvä, todella vähän löytyy tietoa. Vähäiset tiedot kuitenkin yleensä positiivia kommentteja. Todella päheän näköiset!
Reynolds, hyvä hubi ja kaiketi muutenkin. Mutta tuubi? Teippikiinnitys ei vaikuta hirveän hankalalta ja keveys olisi tietysti plussaa. Renkaista saa kyllä maksaa hieman avoja enemmän, mutta halvempi lähtöhinta kompensoi tuon.
Easton, hyvä mutta imaisee vedet sisäänsä? (Onko kukaan kokeillut sulkea silikonilla tjms pinnanreikiä?) Tästä olisi valittavana avo tai tuubiversio ja avo olisi tubeless ready.

----------


## JohannesP

Muuten ottamatta kantaa mikä olisi paras näistä, mutta monesti Corimat siellä kärkipäässä jos miettii kiekkovalmistajia ja arvostusta. Laatu erittäin hyvää ja tehdään nykyisinkin vielä Ranskassa. Kyllähän näillä on pro tasollakin pärjätty. 
Monesti tullut itsekkin selattua Coriman tarjontaa ja olisi kärkikastissa jos olisi tarvetta hankkia uudet kiekot. Eurooppalaisen työn tukeminen kohtuu hinnalla ja varsinkin sellaiset tuotteet kiinnostaa mitä ei joka lenkillä tule vastaan. Tosin jos vain rahalle vastinetta miettii niin varmasti lähelle vastaavia speksejä olevia kiekkoja saa muualtakin, tosin kiinalaisen ja Coriman laatu on todennäköisesti silti eri tasoa. Sama kun katsoo Lookin (varsinkin aavistuksen vanhempia) runkoja, ne näyttää sisältäkin hyvältä ja puhtaalta. Pahimmillaan kiekkojen ja runkojen sisälle jätetään ne vakuumipussitkin. 





Campan ja Fulcrumin tarjontakin kannattaa tarkistaa.

----------


## BB Holland

> ^ Aika hyvä valikoima ja kiinnostavia tarjouksia kyllä. Näitä kun on tarkoitus rakentaa useampi pari. Riesanahan noissa on ollut välillä erittäin tiukka renkaan asennus, pitää käyttää ohutta vannenauhaa ja veloplugit ei käy.



 Saapui 5 kpl punaisia Deep V-vanteita. Yhteispaino 2,65 antaisi 530gr painoksi per kappale. Tuossa on pari ylimääräistä että jää ehkä se 140e Aileron tilaamatta jenkeistä. 30mm profiili ja hinta 10 puntaa, mutta disc-versio.

----------


## Kalle H

Primet saapui tuossa ja sovittelin nitä jo maantiekonkeliin. Renkaat (Fusion 5) nousivat tubelessina vanteelle ilman mitään ongelmia. Rengasta asentaessa sai lopussa näyttää hieman rengasmuovia, mutta odotin (juttujen perusteella) paljon isompaa taistelua. Rengas nousikin sitten kompuralla vanteelle ilman mitään ongelmia, testasin myös nostaa Lezynen "Track-pumpulla" nousi silläkin aivan heittämällä. Rengas on kyllä kehällä todella tukevästi, mutta reilummin painamalla sen saa kyllä holpohkosti pois - uskoisin, että onnistuu tarvittaessa myös tien sivussa.

Kasauksen laatu ja kiekkojen yleisilme on kyllä alle 600€ kiekoiksi vallan mainio. Takavanteessa on tosin yhdessä kohtaa n 1,5mm sivuttaisheitto, mutta sen saa varmasti helposti fiksattua. Varustepaketti (pikalinkut, venttiilinjatkeet, alumiiniset tubeless-venttiilit, 10sp spacer, varapinnat ja -nippelit) oli kattava ja vanteet olivat myös valmiiksi teipatut.

Täytyy ainakin vielä tässä vaiheessa on tyytyväinen hankintaan, passaa mielestäni tuohon Canyonin alle ihan mukavasti. Alla parit kuvat noista kiekoista.

----------


## CamoN

Hyvän näköistä, etenkin kun huomioi sen hinnan.

----------


## frp

^^Mä oon aina luullut ettei vapaarattaaseen pidä laittaa noin tuhtia vaseliinia.

----------


## Kalle H

Noi on siis siellä olleet vakiorasvat. Normaalisti tuolla ei ajeta lumessa, joten olettaisin, että nuo pysyy kesäisin ihan riittävän notkeana. Cycloon ja maasturiin olen joskus laittanut vähän ohuemmat öljyt, mutta niillä ajetaankin pakkasella.

----------


## kauris

Vakiolinkutkin ovat näköjään kohtuullisen kevyet mikä on poikkeuksellista. Hyvä noin.

----------


## JaniM

> Alkaa ketju vanheta, joten löytyykö mielipiteitä ja/tai käyttökokemuksia seuraavista? About samassa hinta- ja painoluokassa (avot keskenään ja tuubit samoin) ja profiilissa, iso kysymys tietysti tuo tuubi vai avo. Tähän asti olen ajanut avoilla, mutta miksei tuubitkin kävisi.
> 
> a) Corima 58, avo https://www.mantel.com/fi/corima-58m...ad-bike-wheels 
> b) Reynolds 58 Aero, tuubi https://www.mantel.com/fi/reynolds-5...ad-bike-wheels 
> c) Easton EC90 Aero 55, tuubi tai aero http://www.wiggle.com/easton-ec90-ae...road-wheelset/ 
> 
> Corima lienee hyvä, todella vähän löytyy tietoa. Vähäiset tiedot kuitenkin yleensä positiivia kommentteja. Todella päheän näköiset!
> Reynolds, hyvä hubi ja kaiketi muutenkin. Mutta tuubi? Teippikiinnitys ei vaikuta hirveän hankalalta ja keveys olisi tietysti plussaa. Renkaista saa kyllä maksaa hieman avoja enemmän, mutta halvempi lähtöhinta kompensoi tuon.
> Easton, hyvä mutta imaisee vedet sisäänsä? (Onko kukaan kokeillut sulkea silikonilla tjms pinnanreikiä?) Tästä olisi valittavana avo tai tuubiversio ja avo olisi tubeless ready.



Reynoldsit olivat hitaammat TOUR:n tuulitunnelitestissä kuin Zipp 303:set, saati sitten 404:set. Reiskat eivät läpäisseet lämpötestiä eli eivät sovellu isoihin mäkiin (ulkomailla). Corimasta en löytänyt tuulitunnelitestejä eli se putoaisi samantien pois hankintalistalta. Videosta päätellen Corima on ihan autotallivalmistaja.  Mantelhan myy zippejä nyt edullisesti niin miksi ne eivät kelpaa?

----------


## JohannesP

Voi olla pienempi valmistaja, mutta kyseillä autotallivalmistajalla tulee tänä vuonna 30 vuotta täyteen kuituisten fillarituotteiden valmistuksesta. Eiköhän varsin hyvin tiedä mitä ovat tekemässä laadun perusteell.

Jos yhtään haluaa poiketa valtavirrasta niin pienemmät valmistajat ovat varsin hyvä vaihtoehto. Monesti takuuasiatkin otetaan vakavammin ja nopeammin käsittelyyn. Yleensä vielä pienemmät katteetkin tuotteissa, kun ei tarvitse maksaa markkinointiosaston massiivia menoja. 

Kuinka paljon esim sillä <3w säästöllä aerodynaamikan suhteen saadaankaan  lisää nopeutta? Silloin kannattaa olla jo valmiiksi slämmättynä stemmi ja  tempohaalari/aerokuteet päällä, koska nämä ovat suurimmat watin syöjät  tosielämässä.

Edit: Muistaakseni aikasempaakin väännetty Zippin ylivoimaisuudesta niin ei jaksa sitä vääntöä nyt taas aikaiseksi. Ei jaksa enempää kommentoida.

----------


## MikkoVe

En ole Zippejä kokonaan unohtanut. Muutama syy, miksi ei tällä hetkellä kärjessä: 1) Zippejä on käytössä niin paljon, että aika paljon on myös negatiivisiä kommentteja. 2) Mantelilla taisi olla Zippit vielä halvemmalla hetki sitten ns. Joulualennuksessa, eli nykyhinnoilla ei saa tehtyä sitä 'parasta diiliä'. 3) Hirveet ankkurit  :Vink: . 4) Ja joo, henkilökohtainen luonnevamma erikoisuudentavoitteluun puskee välttämään kaikkia de-facto standardiratkaisuja. Ehkä siksikin tuubit viehättää ja onhan ne tietysti kevyemmätkin!  :Vink:

----------


## JaniM

Hahaa! Alto onkin Dengfu tai Hongfu? http://weightweenies.starbike.com/fo...f=113&t=147919

----------


## PekkaO

Kiekkoja katselemassa. Hunt ilmoittaa painon esimerkiksi näin: 1498g (rims, hubs spokes and nipples). Tarkoittaako se, että vapaaratas tai muuta olennaista puuttuu ilmoitetusta painosta, vai miten tuota pitäisi lukea? 
Olisiko jollakulla on hyviä ehdotuksia levyjarrukiekoista mm. reissukäyttöön, pitää päästä vajavaisilla wateilla pitkää ylämäkeä, korkealla profiililla ei niin väliä, mielellään minimi 17 mm sisäleveys ja painoa alle 1600 g, 400-1000 euroa.

----------


## Kalle H

Itse arvelisin, että tossa  Huntin painossa on mukana kyllä vapaarattaan paino (se on kuitenkin osa sitä hubia), mutta tubeless-teippaus, venttiilit, pikalinkut/akselit eivät kuulu painoon.

edit:
Onko hakusessa muuten vanne vai -levyjarrukiekot?

----------


## TurboKoo

Mites Shimano RS770-C30 kiekkosarja? 24/28mm korkeat, 17c/23mm leveät. Painoa tosin on 1639g
http://bike.shimano.com/content/sac-.../wh-rs770.html

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Corimasta en löytänyt tuulitunnelitestejä eli se putoaisi samantien pois hankintalistalta. Videosta päätellen Corima on ihan autotallivalmistaja.



Mulla on semmonen vahva mielikuva, että tämä autotallivalmistaja valmisti Campalle hiilikuituvanteet (Hyperon ja Bora) alihankintana, ennen kuin Campagnolo opetteli valmistamaan niitä itse.

----------


## PekkaO

Vaikuttavat sitten kohtuupainoisilta alumiinisellaisiksi. Tarkoitan siis noita Huntin kiekkoja. 
Onko muuten kellään kokemuksia näistä :Leveä hymy: T swiss PR 1400 dicut 21 disc? 
https://www.dtswiss.com/en/products/...1400-dicut-21/
Vaikuttavat paperilla tarkoitukseni mukaisilta ja 240 hubeista minulla on myönteisiä kokemuksia.

----------


## paaton

Kyllähän kiekot saisivat olla jo tubeleskset ja reilun leveät. Tuon vuoksi vanhempia malleja saa halvemmalla.

----------


## jeijei

> - Erinomaiset navat.
> - Aerodynaamiset, nopeammat kuin esim. Zipp 404:set. 
> - leveä profiili 28mm, eli voi laittaa 25mm kumin aerodynamiikan kärsimättä.
> - 20/24 pinnat
> - Ikuinen takuu ensimmäiselle omistajalle
> - Huonona puolena on että mikäli haluaa käyttää latex-sisäkumeja, niin tarvitsee venttiilinjatkot.
> 
> 
> Laita sinä nyt  tasapuolisuuden nimissä niitä 1300€ "vaikka mitä muutakin" kilpailijoita linkkeinä kysyjän hankinnan tueksi, niin vertaillaan vaihtoehtoja.



Mihinköhän tämä aerodynaamisempi väite perustuu? Hambibin tekemä testi on laajin ja antaa samanlaista osviittaa mitä tourin tekemä testi aiemmin. Eli yllättäen leveämpi ei olekaan nopeampi ja 23mm rengas on nopein nopeuden kasvaessa. https://www.hambini.com/blog/post/bi...ne-is-fastest/ Knight niinkuin muutama muukin kohtuullisen uusi valmistaja on tehnyt aikamoisia väitteitä, niitä sen enempää lunastamatta.

Itse en juuri luota näihin väitteisiin ja perinteisemmät valmistajat ovat ainakin omalla listalla ne, millä ei voi mennä väärin. 
Jos haluaa ulkonäköä ja nopeutta, niin wigglen primet kannattanee hommata ennen brexitiä


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JaniM

> Mihinköhän tämä aerodynaamisempi väite perustuu? Hambibin tekemä testi on laajin ja antaa samanlaista osviittaa mitä tourin tekemä testi aiemmin. Eli yllättäen leveämpi ei olekaan nopeampi ja 23mm rengas on nopein nopeuden kasvaessa.  https://www.hambini.com/blog/post/bicycle-wheel-aerodynamics-which-one-is-fastest/ Knight niinkuin muutama muukin kohtuullisen uusi valmistaja on tehnyt aikamoisia väitteitä, niitä sen enempää lunastamatta.
> 
> Itse en juuri luota näihin väitteisiin ja perinteisemmät valmistajat ovat ainakin omalla listalla ne, millä ei voi mennä väärin. 
> Jos haluaa ulkonäköä ja nopeutta, niin wigglen primet kannattanee hommata ennen brexitiä
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Perustuu Knight Composites firman Scott Wolfe, Product Managerin vastaukseen kysymyksiini. Kapeat vanteet toki kärsivät enemmän leveämmästä kumista (kuten Hambinin Blogikin osoittaa).

Mitä ne Knightin lunastamattomat väitteet ovat?

@Johannesp voisi laittaa 1300€ vannevalikoimaa jo linkkeinä ettei asia unohdu  :Vink:

----------


## Vivve

> Kyllähän kiekot saisivat olla jo tubeleskset ja reilun leveät. Tuon vuoksi vanhempia malleja saa halvemmalla.



Vähän skeptisesti suhtaudun tubelesstouhuun maantiellä joten en pidä sitä tärkeänä. Tavalliset riittää mutta niitä ei oikein enään ole

----------


## jeijei

> Perustuu Knight Composites firman Scott Wolfe, Product Managerin vastaukseen kysymyksiini. Kapeat vanteet toki kärsivät enemmän leveämmästä kumista (kuten Hambinin Blogikin osoittaa).
> 
> Mitä ne Knightin lunastamattomat väitteet ovat?
> 
> @Johannesp voisi laittaa 1300€ vannevalikoimaa jo linkkeinä ettei asia unohdu



Tottakai leveämmällä vanteella leveä rengas on aerodynaamisempi, mutta 23mm on nopeampi kuin leveämmät oli vanteen leveys mitä tahansa.

Mitä aerodynaamisuuteen tulee, niin markkinointijargoniaa tulee joka tuutista enkä usko yhden vanteen olevan nopeampi kuin toisen ennen kuin nämä ovat kolmannen osapuolen testissä rinta rinnan. Flo olkoon tästä hyvä esimerkki ja hyvänä kakkosena Zipp:n 454


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## PTM

> Perustuu Knight Composites firman Scott Wolfe, Product Managerin vastaukseen kysymyksiini. Kapeat vanteet toki kärsivät enemmän leveämmästä kumista (kuten Hambinin Blogikin osoittaa).
> 
> Mitä ne Knightin lunastamattomat väitteet ovat?



Kieriskelin...😁🤣 Ilman muuta kannattaa ostaa moiset, kun valmistaja noin sanoo... Kuin Kummelista: "Tää on paras" ...

----------


## JohannesP

> Perustuu Knight Composites firman Scott Wolfe, Product Managerin vastaukseen kysymyksiini. Kapeat vanteet toki kärsivät enemmän leveämmästä kumista (kuten Hambinin Blogikin osoittaa).



Ellei tämä väite ole ulkopuolisessa laitoksessa testattu ulkopuolisen tahon toimesta niin ei sille voi antaa painoarvoa. Jeijei:n kommentoima FLO erittäin hyvä esimerkki. Muutenkin Knight 65mm korkea ja 404 58mm mistä tulee jo markinaalinen ero.

Yhtälailla jos annetaan firman omille "testeille" painoarvoa niin muistetaan edelleen tämä toinen valmistajan oma testi (Alto cycling brake test) missä myös kyseinen Knight 65 oli mukana. Eihän tällekkään mitään varsinaista painoarvoa voi antaa, mutta laitan nyt kuitenkin kun näihin ajauduttiin.


Eikä mulla ole mitään syytä lynkata Knightia, mutta firmat jotka esittää sivuillaan kaaviokuvia ylistystekstien kera kuinka heidän kiekkonsa ovat nopeampia kuin kilpailijat ei vakuuta ellei tästä ole myös ulkopuolista näyttöä. Olihan siellä kuvia aerotesteistä ja taustallakin näky firman nimi FASTER.com, mutta kyseistä sivua ei löydy enään. Mainostavat myös tuota lifetime warrantlya joka koskee materiaali ja valmistusvirheitä, niin ei tämäkään mikään mullistava tarjous ole. Muut tarjoavat 2-3 vuoden vastaavaa takuuta ja yleensä jos tuotteessa jokin valmistusvirhe on niin se usein ilmenee tässä ajassa. 

Eikä mulla ole aikaa tai edes kiinnostustakaan lähteä etsimään tämän hetken parhaimpia kiekkotarjouksia. Sen verran kuitenkin seurannut hintoja, että tuolla hinnalla vähintäänkin tarjouksista löytää esim Zippiä, parempia Mavicceja, Reynoldsia, Campagnoloa, Corimaa, Bontrageria, DT swissiä ja todella paljon kaikkia firmojen omia merkkejä.
Käytettynäkin näkyy kans tasaisin väliajoin parempia kiekkoja edullisesti. Esimerkkinä juuri torilla oli pidempään myynnissä sisäänajetut Enven 4.5 CK hubeilla muutaman satasen enemmän. Noita Zipp 404 näkyy kans suhteellisen usein päälle tonnilla.

Muutenkin oma mielipide näistä aerotesteistä, että sillä saa hyvin jaoteltua jyvät akanoista, mutta sitku päästään siihen tasaiseen luokkaan niin kaikki ne on hyviä. Varsinkin jos puhutaan muusta kuin TT/tri kuskista niin kiekon muillakin ominaisuuksilla on pitkälti vaikutusta. Tuntuu et moni nykyisin hämääntyy katsomaan puhtaasti noita aerotestejä ja tekee ostopäätökset sen mukaan, mutta sit kuitenkin ajetaan 3cm spacer pinkan kanssa 44cm leveellä tangolla lepattavassa pyöräilypaidassa. Pelkästään kypärän vaihtamalla aeromalliseen saa tuon saman muutaman watin eron ja vaatteista sit roimasti enemmän.

----------


## paaton

> Tottakai leveämmällä vanteella leveä rengas on aerodynaamisempi, mutta 23mm on nopeampi kuin leveämmät oli vanteen leveys mitä tahansa.
> 
> Mitä aerodynaamisuuteen tulee, niin markkinointijargoniaa tulee joka tuutista enkä usko yhden vanteen olevan nopeampi kuin toisen ennen kuin nämä ovat kolmannen osapuolen testissä rinta rinnan. Flo olkoon tästä hyvä esimerkki ja hyvänä kakkosena Zipp:n 454
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Eikä ole. Se on aerompi, muttei tosiaankaan nopeampi, muuta kuin oikeasti kovassa vauhdissa ja sileällä asfaltilla.

----------


## PTM

Niin tekevät! Mutta en tiedä tarkoititko kysyjällä itseäsi vai minua? Itsellä takana 10 täysmatkaa ja ei hirveästi ajoissa eroa kunhan alla vaan tietyn tyypin kiekot. Kiekollla ei nosteta sijoitusta ihan hirveitä sijalukuja, vaan erot meinaa sitten siinä porukassa, jonka kanssa kuntosi puolesta todellisesti kisaat.

----------


## jeijei

> Eikä ole. Se on aerompi, muttei tosiaankaan nopeampi, muuta kuin oikeasti kovassa vauhdissa ja sileällä asfaltilla.



Käytännössä nopeampi mennessä yli 25 km/h (20-30 välillä).
Mutta usein ongelmallisempi on se ettei parilla watilla tee mitään mukavuuden kärsiessä. Tämä leveämpi on parempi on enemmän markkinointiosaston luomaa hypeä kuin todellista.
Suomessa tien taso on sen verran karkea että avorenkaana 23mm käyttö komin toivossa ei ole järkevää - varmasti pääsisi lähemmäs, mutta kuitenkin.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JaniM

> Kieriskelin...���� Ilman muuta kannattaa ostaa moiset, kun valmistaja noin sanoo... Kuin Kummelista: "Tää on paras" ...



Knightilla ajaa joukko ammattitriathlonisteja. Osa ajaa 23mm ja osa 25mm etukumilla täysmatkan 180km ja keskarit varmaan vähän kovemmat kuin tämän ketjun kysyjällä.

@ Johannesp

Eli sulla ei ole mitään markkinaväitettä jota epäilet? Sulla ei ole mitään vaihtoehtoa tarjota kysyjälle? Eli jauhat nyt paskaa MUTU-meiningillä etkä ole koko merkistä koskaan kuullutkaan  :Sarkastinen: 

No tuli tuota Knightia joskus tutkittua. Tuosta Knightin ilmoittamat tuulitunnelikäyrät Knight 95:lle :




Ja Knight 65:lle:



65:sta ei liene puolueettomasti testattu tuulitunnelissa, mutta 95 on. Knight 95 pärjää suurilla kulmilla kuten valmistaja mainostaakin   : https://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...-wheels-49390/

65:sta testattu toki muuten: https://www.google.com/search?q=knig...hrome&ie=UTF-8

----------


## PTM

Heh, heh... Eipä ole kokemusta ko. kiekoista - merkkeinä ainostaan Hed, Zipp, Reynolds, Spinergy, Mavic, Fulcrum, Campagnolo, Roval... Kaupoissa on myytävänä paljon hyviä kiekkoja enkä usko että mikään kiekko sinällään tekee kenestäkään häviäjää tai voittajaa ellei kyvyt riitä noin jo muuten, vaan se hyöty ja erot kiekkojen kanssa tulee todellakin suhteessa siihen oman kuntotasosi ryhmään. Eli tuskin menet metsään, jos ostat nuo Knightit, vaikka sinullakaan ei ole mitään käytännön kokemusta moisista. Se argumentti, että niitä käyttää jotkut ammattilaiset, niin ei sinällään tee autuaaksi - kokemusta on, koska tunnen ja olen harjoitellut moisten henkilöiden kanssa ja niiden käyttämien sponsoroitujen kamojen laatu on vaihdellut laidasta laitaan.

Ja kuten tiedät, niin sittenhän asiaan vaikuttaa myös valitsemasi renkaat ja jos et pääse tekemään moisia kokonaisvertailuja eri kiekkojen välillä, niin sittenhän sitä tekee valinnan tuon pohjalta ja on tyytyväinen. Ja varmasti teet ihan hyvän valinnan! Mutta sitä parasta kiekkoa ei olemassa! Olosuhteet vaikuttavat kuten se polkijakin...

----------


## JaniM

No tuota noin...mulla on kyllä kahdet Knight 95:set eri renkailla, että silleen on päässyt vähän Knightia testaamaan  :Vink:  

Hambinin testien innoittamana hommasin tulevalle kaudelle Reynoldsin AERO 80:set, vaikka en odotakaan niiden olevan välttämättä Knighteja nopeammat.

Knight 65:ia ei ole. Eikä edes ostoslistalla. Mutta jos 65:ssa laatu on sama kuin 95:ssa, niin ei se ainakaan ole hankinnan este.

----------


## JohannesP

> Eli jauhat nyt paskaa MUTU-meiningillä etkä ole koko merkistä koskaan kuullutkaan



Kerran alotit... 

Ladot sieltä tulemaan Knightin omia käppyröitä ja 95 testikin näyttää ihan muuta kuin firman omat markkinapuheet. Hyvin olet nähtävästi tutkimut aerotietoja markkinapäällikön kanssa heh. :Sarkastinen:  Ohan se aero, mutta nääthän sä itekki ettei se ole testin voittaja. Ja kerta ammattilaisetkin ajaa näillä niin tiedätkö mitä se sponsorisopimus meinaa? Tuskin ne FLO:n kiekoilla ajaneet ammattilaistriathlonistit hankki niitä täysin omalla rahalla vaan sen takia, että ne oli aeroimmat?

Nyt kiinnostaa onko sulla jotakin yhteyttä Knightiin? Tunnut ottavan henkilökohtaisena hyökkäyksenä, kun totesin vain alunperin löytyvän samaan rahaan jo vaikka mitä muutakin tarjontaa. 

Meni sunkin mutukommentti pieleen Ei mun tarvi mutustella mitään hintoja, kun ne perustuu ihan omaan seurantaan. Totesin jo ettei mielenkiinto riitä alkaa selaan kaikkia nettikauppoja lävitse tämänhetkisellä tarjonnalla, kun en ole kiekkoja edes ostamassa. 

Enemmän mä odottaisin kokemusta niistä Aero 80. Kuullut pelkkää positiivistä astetta matalemmista malleista.

Edit: tää jauhaminen Knightistä ei vissiin kovin auta alkuperäsen kysyjän kiekkovalintaa vai kuinka?

----------


## PTM

No sitten vaan se tärkein eli paljonko keskari täysmatkalla? Ei vaan, ei kannata mennä siihen eikä kannata vastata... Asiahan menee näiden juttujen kanssa yksinkertaistettuna, että ajoasento, kypärä, kiekot (eli siis etukiekko suurimmaksi osaksi), mutta nämähän tiesitkin... Useimmille triathlonporukasta hyvä vaihtoehto kiekkona olisi joku about 60mm korkea pinnakiekko osaltolta Zipp, Hed, Reynolds jne. ja sillä kyllä pystyy ajamaan kaikki kisat eikä menestys jää ominaisuuksista kiinni. 

Nämä aerodynamiikkaa jutut voi olla välillä sellaista mutua kuten joskus esim. Fujin triathlonrunkojen kanssa - takajarrun sijoittaminen tehtiin päältä avoimeen ”laatikkoon” ja valmistaja kehui hirveästi ratkaisua, joka osoittautui muiden testeissä huonoksi ratkaisuksi. Joten valmistajan testit voi olla mitä ovat. Mutta tämä meni jo ohi aiheen. Detta om detta!

----------


## JaniM

> Kerran alotit... 
> 
> Ladot sieltä tulemaan Knightin omia käppyröitä ja 95 testikin näyttää ihan muuta kuin firman omat markkinapuheet. Hyvin olet nähtävästi tutkimut aerotietoja markkinapäällikön kanssa heh. Ohan se aero, mutta nääthän sä itekki ettei se ole testin voittaja. Ja kerta ammattilaisetkin ajaa näillä niin tiedätkö mitä se sponsorisopimus meinaa? Tuskin ne FLO:n kiekoilla ajaneet ammattilaistriathlonistit hankki niitä täysin omalla rahalla vaan sen takia, että ne oli aeroimmat?
> 
> Nyt kiinnostaa onko sulla jotakin yhteyttä Knightiin? Tunnut ottavan henkilökohtaisena hyökkäyksenä, kun totesin vain alunperin löytyvän samaan rahaan jo vaikka mitä muutakin tarjontaa. 
> 
> Meni sunkin mutukommentti pieleen Ei mun tarvi mutustella mitään hintoja, kun ne perustuu ihan omaan seurantaan. Totesin jo ettei mielenkiinto riitä alkaa selaan kaikkia nettikauppoja lävitse tämänhetkisellä tarjonnalla, kun en ole kiekkoja edes ostamassa. 
> 
> Enemmän mä odottaisin kokemusta niistä Aero 80. Kuullut pelkkää positiivistä astetta matalemmista malleista.
> ...



Millä tavalla Knight 95:sen testi näyttää muuta kuin mitä Knight väittää? Itse en huomannut mitään ristiriitaa väitteiden, mittausten ja tuon ulkopuolisen testauksen välillä.

Reynoldsit pääsee maantielle joskus toukokuun alussa. Jos renkaan vääntö niille osoittautuu samanlaiseksi tuskaksi kuin em. Bontragereille, niin heitän ne fillaritorille alta aikayksikön  :Hymy:

----------


## Vivve

Minkäslainen kulutuskestävyys noilla hiilikuitukiekoilla yleensä on?

----------


## jones mäkinen

Näistä kiekoista kokemusta? 
*Mavic Comete Pro Carbon 700 x 25c SL UST -levy 6-reikäinen*on Bikesterissa tarjouksessa - 550€ pois normaalista. 
Miten toimii adapteri? Tarvin sen kun omassa on centerlock, ja nämä on 6-reikäinen.

----------


## cuppis

Ei kai siihen adapteria tarvitse kun ostaa samalla 6-reikäisen jarrulevyn.

----------


## Vivve

> Näistä kiekoista kokemusta? 
> *Mavic Comete Pro Carbon 700 x 25c SL UST -levy 6-reikäinen*
> 
> on Bikesterissa tarjouksessa - 550€ pois normaalista. 
> Miten toimii adapteri? Tarvin sen kun omassa on centerlock, ja nämä on 6-reikäinen.



Tuollaista adapteria ei taida ollakkaan.

----------


## kervelo

> Vähän skeptisesti suhtaudun tubelesstouhuun maantiellä joten en pidä sitä tärkeänä. Tavalliset riittää mutta niitä ei oikein enään ole



Road-tubelessista kiinnostuneiden kannattaa katsoa GPLaman tuore YouTube-video aiheesta.  :Sarkastinen: 

Itselle sopivimman kiekon valinnasta: Tour-lehti tekee aerokiekoista säännöllisesti vertailuja ja vuosien 2016 ja 2017 artikkelit ovat vapaasti/ilmaiseksi ladattavissa lehden sivuilta. Vertailuissa ei tietty ole mukana tuon jälkeen julkistettuja tuotteita, mutta niistä saa silti hiukan yleiskuvaa aerokiekkojen ominaisuuksista. Esimerkiksi markkinointiteksteissä lupaillut erot ilmanvastuksessa eri kiekkojen välillä ovat todellisuudessa usein vain muutaman watin suuruisia.

----------


## JackOja

> Road-tubelessista kiinnostuneiden kannattaa katsoa GPLaman tuore YouTube-video aiheesta.



Unohdit linkata, kas tässä

----------


## Jami2003

> Näistä kiekoista kokemusta? 
> *Mavic Comete Pro Carbon 700 x 25c SL UST -levy 6-reikäinen*on Bikesterissa tarjouksessa - 550€ pois normaalista. 
> Miten toimii adapteri? Tarvin sen kun omassa on centerlock, ja nämä on 6-reikäinen.



Onhan noita adaptereita pilvin pimein. Omassa cyclossa adapterilla levyt ja toimii siten ettei niitä huomaa mitenkään.

----------


## Kalle H

> Onhan noita adaptereita pilvin pimein. Omassa cyclossa adapterilla levyt ja toimii siten ettei niitä huomaa mitenkään.



Kiekkojen 6-reikäkiinnityksestä ei kyllä ainakaan normaalisti pysty muuttamaan centrelock-kiinnitykseksi adapterilla.

Oikea ratkaisu olisi siis tässä kohtaa ostaa uudet 6-bolt kiinnityksellä olevat levyt, jotka sopisi suoraan uusiin kiekkoihin.

----------


## Vivve

> Road-tubelessista kiinnostuneiden kannattaa katsoa GPLaman tuore YouTube-video aiheesta.



En kyl jaksais tollasta rengasjumppaa  :Leveä hymy:  lisäks mietityttää kuinka hienoo olis pestä sitä skeidaa pois kun kuitenkin tulee se iso reikä jossain vaiheessa. Voihan sitä kai jossain vaiheessa kokeilla jos saa tubelessrenkaat edullisesti.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> En kyl jaksais tollasta rengasjumppaa  lisäks mietityttää kuinka hienoo olis pestä sitä skeidaa pois kun kuitenkin tulee se iso reikä jossain vaiheessa. Voihan sitä kai jossain vaiheessa kokeilla jos saa tubelessrenkaat edullisesti.



Viime kenänä ajelin Mavicin cosmic carbon sl tubelesseilla treenilenkit, ehkä joku 2000km tms ja ei oo kyl moitittavaa. Reikiä ei sattunut tulemaan, tai sit litku paikkas ne. Ilmat pysyy pitkään sisällä ja noi rullaakin ihan ok, eivätkä säikähdä kyllä pientä hiekkaa tai sepeliä mitä oli muutamalla vakiotiellä viime kesänä muutamassa kohtaa. Iso suositus kyllä ainakin tolle Mavic+Mavic kombolle.  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Semmoista vaan että jos on joskus ollut vailla yli 7.000 euron kiekkoja... Niin nyt sellaiset on saatavilla ärsyttävästä-kakkosesta 

https://r2-bike.com/LIGHTWEIGHT-Whee...er-white-Label

----------


## kervelo

> Semmoista vaan että jos on joskus ollut vailla yli 7.000 euron kiekkoja... Niin nyt sellaiset on saatavilla ärsyttävästä-kakkosesta 
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/LIGHTWEIGHT-Whee...er-white-Label



SRAMin red etap axs:n kanssa sopisivat hyvin arkipyörään.

----------


## paaton

> SRAMin red etap axs:n kanssa sopisivat hyvin arkipyörään.



Liian kapeat, eikä ole tubeless readyt. En laittaisi cycloon tappajasepelikautena.

----------


## OJ

Höpöjuttuja...laittaa Nokian nastarenkaan ja sitten vaan remmiä.

Myös toi tubeless video on melkoista tubeless noob höpöä. Tai otetaan vähän takaisin. En epäile tubelessin tuskaisuutta jos pumpulla koittaa kikkailla kun kompurallakin saa toisinaan yrittää kerran jos toisenkin.

----------


## brilleaux

> WTO45 eteen ja WTO60 taakse.



Perusteluja tähän? WTO 45 molempiin päihin olisi oma valinta.


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

60mm molempiin vaan. Aeropyörähän se on.

----------


## brilleaux

"Directly from the wind tunnel to the market, the pair of Bora WTO 60 wheels is destined to become the necessary choice every time a cyclist faces a route that requires average speeds of more than 40 km/h."

Joo, ehdottoman tarpeelliset mulle.


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

60mm kiekko on vaan komeampi. Venge katsos vaatii sitä. Se vaatii myös vauhtia. Eli treeniä ja äkkiä  :Hymy:

----------


## Visqu

45 edessä on mukavampi tuulisissa olosuhteissa.

Meinasin että jos ajaa vaan yksillä kiekoilla, voi matalampi etukiekko olla parempi valinta olosuhteiden kirjon yli.
Kaikkeen tietty tottuu ja mulla on 56mm edessä ja takana koko ajan.

Tosi tuulisella tai kurjalla kelillä voi sitten lähteä ennemmin grävelöimään  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

> 45 edessä on mukavampi tuulisissa olosuhteissa.



Aaa, niin tietysti. 
Eilisellä lenkillä pyörää heitteli tuuli Zondillakin, miten lie ois käyny aerokiekoilla..tai oikein kunnon tuulessa.

Leppälahden silta on tuulella pelottava paikka ylittää.


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## JKO17

Tuo tuuli/sivutuuliherkkyys on hyvä huomio. Itselllä ei ole kokemusta noista vanteista, eli että mikä WTO:n 45 ja 60 ero on. Muutenhan nuo menee painoltaan ja muilta ominaisuuksiltaan niin lähelle, että  "ulkonäkö" ratkaisee.

Ps. Swiss Side Hadroneita 20-30 % alessa, www.swissside.com. Tuolta voi tilata esim. 485 eteen ja 625 taakse. Ale perustunee uuteen Hadron2 mallin tuloon, joka luonnollisesti kevyempi, aerodynaamisempi ja muutenkin mukavampi kuin vanha malli

----------


## paaton

Ovatko nuo hardonit DTSwissejä? Jostain myynti-ilmosta bongasin sellaisen väittämän.

----------


## JKO17

Käsittääkseni  eri yrityksiä. Ilmoittaneet teknisestä yhteistyöstä  siten,  että SwissSide mm. kehittää aerodynamiikkaa DtSwissin kiekkoihin.  Dt Swissin ARC sarja on  ainakin tämän yhteistyön tulos. 
Jostain muistan myös  lukeneeni,että nuo Swissiden kiekot olisi tehty Dt Swisssillä ja Dt Swissin osista Swissidelle näiden antamien specsien mukaan

----------


## brilleaux

> Tuo tuuli/sivutuuliherkkyys on hyvä huomio. Itselllä ei ole kokemusta noista vanteista, eli että mikä WTO:n 45 ja 60 ero on. Muutenhan nuo menee painoltaan ja muilta ominaisuuksiltaan niin lähelle, että  "ulkonäkö" ratkaisee.



Sitä minäkin tässä mietin että mikä 60 sitten tekisi "paremman"?
Ja kuinka suuri ero on sivutuuliherkkyydessä vs 40? 

Onko kyseessä pelkkä ulkonäkökysymys? Ja onko eroa käytännössä muuta kuin että toinen on herkempi sivutuulelle?
Mikä EI ole mukava asia jos tuolla rekkojen seassa ajelee..


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## JohannesP

Ajat sillä Vengellä hetken aikaa niin tottuu herkkyyteen. Ei 60 mm kiekot Suomen oloissa ole mitenkään pahat aerorungon kanssa, varsinkaan sisämaassa.

Itsekkin muistan kuinka herkältä Cervelon S2 tuntui ensimmäisenä aeropyöränä paksujen putkien ansiosta. Äkkiä tohon tuli kuitenkin hankittua ensimmäiset 60 mm FFWD kiekot eikä ne tehnyt pyörästä mitenkään erityisen tuuliherkkää vaikka aerokiekoista ei ollut aikaisempaa kokemusta. Myöhemmin tuli vielä 60/70 profiilin kiekot ja meno muuttui vain kivemmaksi. Tässä kohtaa tuli vielä tankoakin kavennettua 42->40  ja muutaman lenkin jälkeen unohtui sekin ylimääräinen kiikkeryys. Rekkojen ohituksiin tottuu reagoimaan. Tosin 75 kg kuskin massakin vakauttaa jonkin verran.

Paatonin kanssa samaa mieltä, suoraan vaan syvää kiekkoa eikä mitään välimallia aeropyörään (liian syväkään ei näytä hyvältä). Jos liian kova tuuli niin ajat sit suosioilla Zondilla. Selvästi eripari kiekotkin näyttävät omituiselta ellei niitä ole varta vasten suunniteltu niin aerodynamiikan takia, kuten Enven. 

Swisssideistä täytyy kommentoida sen verran, että toivottavasti ovat uuteen malliin palkanneet jonkun nykyaikaisemman graafisen suunnittelin...

----------


## fiber

> Ja kuinka suuri ero on sivutuuliherkkyydessä vs 40? 
> 
> Onko kyseessä pelkkä ulkonäkökysymys? Ja onko eroa käytännössä muuta kuin että toinen on herkempi sivutuulelle?
> Mikä EI ole mukava asia jos tuolla rekkojen seassa ajelee..



Kyllähän se syvempi laippa eli 60 mm vaatii enemmän totuttelua, kun on herkempi tuulenpuuskille. Mitä kevyempi kuski, sitä enemmän vaikuttaa. Minulla on 60 mm FFWR F6R -kiekot, ja niissä kyllä huomaa, jos tuulen nopeus on yli 7 m/s ja jos on puuskaista. (Kuskin paino 84 kg) Sen sijaan Enve SES 3.4 -kiekoissa (etu 38 mm ja taka 42 mm) tuuli ei ota, osin matalamma profiilin ja osin modernimman suunnittelun ansiosta.
... tosin nuo 60-milliset ovat olleet tavallisesti Cervelo P2 -rungossa, jossa on myös pinta-alaa sivutuulen tartuttavaksi, kun taas Envet ovat olleet tavanomaisessa maantiepyörässäni.

----------


## JKO17

Komppaan edellisiä. 
WTO:n 60 käyttäytynee tuulessa hyvin, ottaen huomioon vanteen syvyyden (ainakin mikäli uskomme mm. road.cc:n arvostelua vastaavista db versioista, jotka oli minulla harkinnan alla uusiksi kiekoiksi).

----------


## JaniM

Paljon riippuu sivutuuliherkkyys muistakin tekijöistä kuin pelkästä laipan korkeudesta. Kannattaa lukea testejä ennen kiekkojen ostoa.

----------


## miq

Varsin yksilöllisiä nämä sivutuuli herkkyyshuolet. Riippuu ilmeisesti aika paljon kuskin painosta, jota itsellä n. 86kg. Omassa käytössä ollut sekä ensimmäisen generaation SwissSide 625, että Mavic CXR80 kiekot ja kummankaan kanssa ei ole ollut sivutuulien kanssa mitään ongelmia. Toki sivutuulet pitää ajaessa tiedostaa, mutta en ole koskaan *koputtaa puuta* tuuliolosuhteita minään riskitekijänä tuntenut. En siis edes tuolla 80mm laipalla tri-pyörän kanssa.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Varsin yksilöllisiä nämä sivutuuli herkkyyshuolet. Riippuu ilmeisesti aika paljon kuskin painosta, jota itsellä n. 86kg. Omassa käytössä ollut sekä ensimmäisen generaation SwissSide 625, että Mavic CXR80 kiekot ja kummankaan kanssa ei ole ollut sivutuulien kanssa mitään ongelmia. Toki sivutuulet pitää ajaessa tiedostaa, mutta en ole koskaan *koputtaa puuta* tuuliolosuhteita minään riskitekijänä tuntenut. En siis edes tuolla 80mm laipalla tri-pyörän kanssa.



Paljonko olet ajanut sivutuulees +15m/s, puuskissa yli 22m/s? Etenkin ohittavat rekat aiheuttivat niska-hartiaseudulle kiristystä tuossa kelissä yhtä järveä kiertäessä tuolla läntisessä naapurimaassa.

----------


## miq

^ lähden lenkille jos ei sada. Kertaakaan en ole lenkkiä tuulen vuoksi väliin jättänyt. 

Tuskin tässä haetaan kiekkoja ääriolosuhteisiin, jossa joka lenkillä tuota länsinaapurin järveä kierretään 22m/s puuskatuulissa.

Ymmärsin, että tässä haettiin aerompia kiekkoja Zondan vaihtoehdoksi. Silloin mielestäni n. 60mm laippa on loogisin ja perusteltu vaihtoehto. Jos lenkille lähdössä huolettaa kovat tuulet niin Zondat vaan alle.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> ^ lähden lenkille jos ei sada. Kertaakaan en ole lenkkiä tuulen vuoksi väliin jättänyt. 
> 
> Tuskin tässä haetaan kiekkoja ääriolosuhteisiin, jossa joka lenkillä tuota länsinaapurin järveä kierretään 22m/s puuskatuulissa.



Sää voi muuttua lenkin aikana, lähtiessä järven toisella laidalla tuuli on 2-3 m/s.

----------


## Hower

Jos ja kun tuollaisilla aerokiekoilla on tarkoitus kampittaa ilmanvastusta niin miten se kovassa sivuvastaisessa tuulessa onnistuu?
Isompi pinta-ala, johon tuuli painaa osittain vastaisesti.
Luoviminen pyörällä ei taida onnistua....?

----------


## plr

> Luoviminen pyörällä ei taida onnistua....?



Joidenkin mittaustulosten mukaan voi onnistuakin.

Cyclingtipsin artikkeli (https://cyclingtips.com/2017/02/value-carbon-wheelset/) lainaa Bontragerin julkaisua, jossa jotkin kiekot antavat sopivilla (vasta)tuulikulmilla negatiivisen vastuksen:

----------


## JaniM

> Jos ja kun tuollaisilla aerokiekoilla on tarkoitus kampittaa ilmanvastusta niin miten se kovassa sivuvastaisessa tuulessa onnistuu?
> Isompi pinta-ala, johon tuuli painaa osittain vastaisesti.
> Luoviminen pyörällä ei taida onnistua....?



Luovimisesta en tiedä, mutta esim. mulla 95mm Knightit aiheuttaa negatiivista vastusta, eli ilmanvastus kumoutuu sivutuulessa ja pyörä "purjehtii" eteenpäin. Tämän myös tuntee kovassa tuulessa. 

Lenkkikelinä kevätmyrsky pari vuotta sitten. Puita kaatuili, mutta fillarointia se ei estänyt. Toki tuossa tuulessa en olisi halunnut ajaa pikatiellä tärinäraitojen erottamassa 20cm leveällä pientareella. 

60mm on siitä huono laipankorkeus, että ero 50mm on pieni, mutta joutuu käyttämään latexien kanssa venttiilinjatketta.

----------


## frp

> Jos ja kun tuollaisilla aerokiekoilla on tarkoitus kampittaa ilmanvastusta niin miten se kovassa sivuvastaisessa tuulessa onnistuu?
> Isompi pinta-ala, johon tuuli painaa osittain vastaisesti.
> Luoviminen pyörällä ei taida onnistua....?



Sivuvastaiseenhan niitä ensisijaisesti suunnitellaankin, koska ihan suoran vastatuulen todennäköisyys on aika pieni. Se pitkä ja pullistuva muoto aiheuttaa sen, että ilmavirta ei "irtoa pinnasta" niin helposti ja se ilmavirta ikäänkuin nätimmin kiertää vanteen takaakin ja yhtyy taas vanteen jälkeen ja siksi ilmanvastus on pienempi.

----------


## Hower

No pakko nyt on uskoa mitä yllä on kirjoitettu sivuvastaiseen tuuleen ajamisesta, sen verran hyvin perusteltu.

----------


## brilleaux

Kyllä tulin siihen tulokseen että jos toiset kiekot hankin ne olkoon Campan Bora WTO 60.
Katsotaan ensi kesänä, tai talvella jos joku järkky tarjous tulee vastaan.
Nythän noista saa maksaa sen reilut 1700€.


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## misopa

Mielenkiintoinen ilmiö ollut viimeaikoina näissä kiekkouutuuksissa. Kehän korkeus laskee, mutta levenee vs. edeltäjä. Ja nopeus on jälleen kasvanut verrattuna edelliseen versioon. Korkeaa ja leveää ei taideta nähdä ihan heti, koska paino nousee jo sitten liikaa? Tätä ne pikkuhiljaa leventyneet maantiekumit tuo tullessaan. Mukavuus ja alhaisempi vierintävastus tuo vauhtia enemmän kuin maksimoitu aero +65mm profiileilla?

https://www.sram.com/en/zipp/models/wh-303-ftld-a1

https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...wheel/p/31548/

----------


## JKO17

> Kyllä tulin siihen tulokseen että jos toiset kiekot hankin ne olkoon Campan Bora WTO 60.
> Katsotaan ensi kesänä, tai talvella jos joku järkky tarjous tulee vastaan.
> Nythän noista saa maksaa sen reilut 1700€.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk



Hienot kiekot nuo ovat, mutta onhan noiden samoin kuin vastaavien hinnat ihan jäätäviä. Laskeppa huviksesi ostamasi  pyörän hinta plus tuunaukset ja lisää siihen mahdollisten kiekkojen hinta. Vertaa tätä esim. canyonin hintoihin ja malleihin. Tein itse vuoden alussa saman laskelman ja totesin että ei kannata, vaan ajan sillä mitä on tai  asia pitää ratkoa muuten eli lopulta koko pyörä meni vaihtoon.

----------


## sf12

> Mielenkiintoinen ilmiö ollut viimeaikoina näissä kiekkouutuuksissa. Kehän korkeus laskee, mutta levenee vs. edeltäjä. Ja nopeus on jälleen kasvanut verrattuna edelliseen versioon. Korkeaa ja leveää ei taideta nähdä ihan heti, koska paino nousee jo sitten liikaa? Tätä ne pikkuhiljaa leventyneet maantiekumit tuo tullessaan. Mukavuus ja alhaisempi vierintävastus tuo vauhtia enemmän kuin maksimoitu aero +65mm profiileilla?
> 
> https://www.sram.com/en/zipp/models/wh-303-ftld-a1
> 
> https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...wheel/p/31548/



DT Swissin uusi ARC 1100 on 80mm korkea ja 32mm leveä. Sisäleveys tosin vain 20mm.

----------


## brilleaux

> Hienot kiekot nuo ovat, mutta onhan noiden samoin kuin vastaavien hinnat ihan jäätäviä. Laskeppa huviksesi ostamasi  pyörän hinta plus tuunaukset ja lisää siihen mahdollisten kiekkojen hinta. Vertaa tätä esim. canyonin hintoihin ja malleihin. Tein itse vuoden alussa saman laskelman ja totesin että ei kannata, vaan ajan sillä mitä on tai  asia pitää ratkoa muuten eli lopulta koko pyörä meni vaihtoon.



Tämän pyörän kohdalla lopetin laskemisen jo aikoja sitten.
Mitä noita laskemaan tai uuteen pyörään vertaamaan, saa kuin päänsä kipeäksi?

Mulla on runko mistä pidän, päivittämällä komponentteja saan juuri sitä mitä haluan.
Ajonautinnolla ei ole hintaa. Se hoitaa sielua.


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## JKO17

No sitten  :Hymy: 
Minulla uudehko vannejarrullinen 105-ultegra mix muutamine hipo-osineen ja parin tonnin vanteineen olisi loppupeleissä tullut kalliimmaksi kuin esim. Canyon aeroad 8.0 Di2 disc dt swissin vanteilla tai BMC SLR 02 sähköisellä sramin forcella ja kohtuu vanteilla. Ja en sitten pitänyt tuosta rungosta niin paljoa  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

Ja muistetaan se että mullahan OLI tarkoitus ostaa pyörä sillä 1800eurolla ja ajaa.
Kaikki vaan ei menny sitten ihan maaliin hankinnassa. Tai menikö mikään

Sain mä sentään hyvän rungon...helvetin kallis pyörähän tästä tuli, uutena ois saanu ties minkä näillä rahoilla.
Mutta mistäpä näistä käytetyistä tietää, aina ei saa sitä helmeä.

Turha yhtään harmitella, pyörä miellyttää nyt ja se on pääasia.



Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## JKO17

Uusi ja vanha logo.
Uusi logo ollut minusta kaikissa 303s ja 303 hookless db:ssä vaikka ne jukaistiin 2020

----------


## Teemu H

> Eli eipä kannata zipeistäkään extraa kinkkikiekkoihin maksaa. Ilman tuota takuuta ainakaan.



Ei kai tuo 303s paljon mitään extraa maksakaan, 899 € Toneilla. 

Minusta takuun takia Zipp on ilmiselvä hyvä vaihtoehto, varsinkin lähikaupasta ostettuna? Harmi vain kun minulla sattui pyöräbudjetti olemaan ylitettynä (eli pe*se oli auki), kun heillä keväällä oli kiekkoja varastossa.

----------


## Hower

> Eli eipä kannata zipeistäkään extraa kinkkikiekkoihin maksaa.



Tuolla gravelketjussa kerroit tällaista: _"__nyt on useammalla tutulla kajahdellut pro merkkien kuiturunkoja"_.
- voisiko tästä päätellä, että eipä kannata merkkirungoistakaan extraa maksaa vaan ostaa kinkkirunkoja.

----------


## nure

Missähän Zippit tehty?

----------


## Firlefanz

https://www.google.com/search?q=zipp...s+manufactured

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Missähän Zippit tehty?



Hinnasta päätellen kiinassa, kun maksaa saman verran kuin kiinakiekot hyvillä navoilla.

Itse en ole kyllä ikinä pelännyt kiinan kuitua. Tälläkin hetkellä gravelissa light bicyclen kehät ja ongelmia ei ole ollut. 45mm korkea setti newmanin navoilla 1420g ja kestää ajaa kovissakin paikoissa.

----------


## JKO17

Nämä 303S:t  lienee ensimmäiset Zippit jotka valmistetaan Usan ulkopuolella, Taiwanissa muistaakseni.  

Tämä oma epäilys kestosta kohdistuu nimenomaan näihin ultrakeveisiin kehiin, jotka ovat  selkeä poikkeus painon suhteen myös LB:n tuotannossa.

https://www.lightbicycle.com/newslet...Duty-Rims.html

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Aivan oikein muistettu: 





> The rims are made and the wheels are assembled in SRAM's Taiwan factory







> As well as being the cheapest carbon wheelset that Zipp has produced,  the 303S rim is also the first of its carbon rims to be manufactured  outside of the US, being made in the SRAM Taiwan manufacturing site  where they also manufacture many other carbon components.





PS Pieni mutta vilpitön anteeksipyynto KVG-vastauksestani nurelle. Oli mitä ilmeisemmin sellainen huono väsynyt hetki. Siis minulla, ei nurella.

----------


## nure

^Ihan aiheetta kun en edes avannut linkkiä mutta kiitos kuitenkin vilpittömyydestä, se nykyään aika harvinaista!

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Ei sitä ollut tarkoituskaan avata. Linkin osoite riitti kertomaan kaiken. Eli se oli juuri sellainen typerä vitsi, jolle haettiin ennestään samanmielisten suosiota.  PS Vielä harvinaisempaa taitaa olla että anteeksipyyntö uskotaan aidoksi ja hyväksytään empimättä. kuten nyt teit.

----------


## JKO17

^ Juu. Road.cc:n arvostelu, sieltä se muistiin jäi.
Oli toiseksi viimeinen artikkeli minkä luin pari päivää sitten Foxcomp Turku pihassa, ja mietin että nämäkin olisi mahdolliset.
Viimeinen artikkeli oli Cyclingtips/Dave Rome ja Roval Terra CL:t. Niissäkin oli pinnoissa lappu että Made in Taiwan

----------


## JohannesP

> Itse en ole kyllä ikinä pelännyt kiinan kuitua. Tälläkin hetkellä gravelissa light bicyclen kehät ja ongelmia ei ole ollut. 45mm korkea setti newmanin navoilla 1420g ja kestää ajaa kovissakin paikoissa.



Zippin insinööri ja sitä hiillostava talousosasto on huomattavasti pelottavampi yhdistelmä kuin LB:n kehät.  :Hymy:

----------

